# SSD Reviews Thread



## onethreehill (Aug 22, 2011)

*Updated: January 23, 2014*

*CONTROLLERS/NAND FLASH*

* Indilinx Barefoot 3 with with 19nm Toggle NAND*
OCZ Vertex 460

* Indilinx Barefoot 3 with with 19nm Toggle NAND*
OCZ Vector 150

*SandForce SF-2281 with 20nm Synchronous NAND*
Intel SSD 530

*Samsung MDX with 19nm Toggle NAND*
Samsung 840 EVO Series

* Indilinx Barefoot 3 with 20nm Synchronous NAND*
OCZ Vertex 450

*Marvell 88SS9187 with 19nm Synchronous NAND*
SanDisk Extreme II

*LAMD LM87800 19nm Toggle NAND*
Seagate 600 SSD

*Marvell 88SS9187 with 20nm Synchronous NAND*
Micron/Crucial M500

*LAMD LM87800  with 19nm Toggle NAND*
Corsair Neutron GTX

*SandForce SF-2281 with 20nm Synchronous NAND*
OCZ Vertex 3.20

*Marvell 88SS9175 with 19nm NAND*
SanDisk Ultra Plus

*SandForce SF-2281 with 19nm Toggle NAND*
Kingston SSDNow V300

* Indilinx Barefoot 3 with 25nm Synchronous NAND*
OCZ Vector

*SandForce SF-2281 with 20nm Synchronous NAND*
Intel SSD 335

*Samsung MDX with 21nm Toggle NAND*
Samsung 840 Pro Series

*Samsung MDX with 19nm Toggle NAND*
Samsung 840 Series

*LAMD LM87800  with 24nm Toggle NAND*
Corsair Neutron GTX

*LAMD LM87800  with  25nm Synchronous NAND*
Corsair Neutron

*Marvell 88SS9187 with 19nm Toggle NAND*
Plextor M5 Pro

*SandForce SF-2281 with 24nm Toggle NAND*
Corsair Force Series GS

*OCZ Indilinx Everest 2 IDX400M00-BC with 25nm Synchronous NAND*
OCZ Vertex 4

*OCZ Indilinx Everest 2 IDX400M00-BC with 25nm Asynchronous NAND*
OCZ Agility 4

*SandForce SF-2282 with 25nm Synchronous NAND*
Corsair Force Series GT 240GB

*SandForce SF-2282 with 32nm Toggle NAND*
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB & 480GB

*SandForce SF-2281 with 32nm Toggle NAND*
Future Storage
Mushkin Chronos Deluxe
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 120GB
Patriot Wildfire

*SandForce SF-2281 with 25nm Synchronous NAND*
ADATA S511
Corsair Force Series GT
Intel SSD 330
Intel SSD 520
Kingston HyperX 
Kingston HyperX 3K
MemoRight FTM Plus
Mushkin Chronos MX
OCZ Vertex 3
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G
Patriot Pyro SE
Silicon Power V30
Super Talent TeraDrive PT3
Zalman F1

*SandForce SF-2281 with 25nm Asynchronous NAND*
ADATA S510
Corsair Force Series 3
EDGE Boost Pro 120GB
Kingston SSDNow V+ 200
Mach Xtreme DS Turbo
Mushkin Chronos
OCZ Agility 3
OCZ Solid 3
OWC Mercury Electra 6G
Patriot Pyro
Super Talent TeraDrive CT3

*Marvell 88SS9174 with 32nm NAND*
Corsair Performance 3 Series
Crucial RealSSD C300
Intel SSD 510
Plextor M2S
Plextor M2P

*Marvell 88SS9174 with 25nm NAND*
Crucial m4
Strontium Matrix Series

*Marvell 88SS9174 with 24nm Toggle NAND*
Corsair Performance Pro Series
Plextor M3S
Plextor M3 Pro

*Samsung MCX with 27nm Toggle NAND*
Samsung 830 Series

* Marvell 88SS9174 with 25nm Synchronous NAND*
OCZ Vertex 4, Plextor M5S

* Marvell 88SS9174  with 25nm Asynchronous NAND*
OCZ Agility 4

*SSD REVIEWS*

* ADATA SX300 128GB mSATA SSD Review  *
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/adata_sx300_128/

*ADATA SX300 mSATA 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1736/pg1/adata-sx300-msata-256gb-ssd-review-introduction.html

*ADATA S510 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/adata-s510-120gb-solid-state-drive-review/

*ADATA S511 60GB SSD Review*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=549
http://www.guru3d.com/article/adata-s511-series-60gb-ssd-review/

*ADATA S511 60GB SSD in RAID0 Review*
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31108

*ADATA S511 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=780&Itemid=60
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=564
http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?http://www.ocinside.de/html/results/adata_s511_120gb_ssd.html
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...a-sandforce-driven-6gbps-ssd-to-their-lineup/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AData/S511_120_GB_SSD/

*ADATA S511 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/09/22/adata-s511-240gb-review/1
http://www.kitguru.net/components/s...a-s511-240gb-ssd-review-sandforce-2281/all/1/
http://www.storagereview.com/adata_s511_review_240gb
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...sd-/a-data-s511-240gb-991187/review?artc_pg=1
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4267/adata_s511_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

* ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB SSD Review *
http://www.techreaction.net/2012/07/13/adata-sp900-premiere-pro-128-gb/
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/adata-premier-pro-sp900-128gb-solid-state-drive-review/

* ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.techwarelabs.com/adata-premier-pro-sp900-256gb-ssd-review/

* ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5710/the-adata-xpg-sx900-128gb-review-maximizing-LSI SandForce-capacity
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/30/adata_xpg_sx900_128gb_ssd_review_redux#.UYXEAsp9WKI
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2012/1/
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/31934-adata-sx900-128
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/adata_sx900_128/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/adata-xpg-sx900-128gb/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=769
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...andforce-b02-controller-ssd-review/index.html

* ADATA XPG SX900 256GB SSD Review *
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=988&Itemid=60
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/adata_sx900_256gb_ssd_review,1.html

*ADATA XPG SX910 256GB SSD Review *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/45505-adata-xpg-sx910-256gb/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3052/adata-xpg-sx910-256gb-ssd-review-sandforce-ssd-with-256gb

*  ASUS RAIDR Express 240GB PCI-Express SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/426...0gb-pci-express-ssd-review-is-this-the-future

*    Corsair Neutron GTX 19nm 2013 Edition SSD (120GB, 240GB and 480GB) Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...-480gb-review/index7.html#0FDazmdXbVDyMiwm.99

*   Corsair Neutron GTX 19nm 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/sandisk-extreme-ii-240gb-ssd-review/

* Corsair Neutron Series 128GB & 256GB SSD Refresh Review* ( 22nm SK Hynix NAND)
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/54...56gb-2013-hynix-edition-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013..._series_256gb_ssd_refresh_review#.UYXD3Mp9WKI

*Corsair Neutron 256GB & Neutron GTX 120-480GB Refresh SATA III SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=819

*  Corsair Neutron 120GB/240GB and Neutron GTX 120GB/240GB/480GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6428/corsair-neutron-neutron-gtx-all-capacities-tested

*Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/32230-corsair-neutron-gtx-120gb
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=757

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review   *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6058/corsair-neutron-gtx-ssd-256gb-review
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2013/corsair-neutron-gtx-240-gb-ssd-mit-lamd-im-test/
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.myce.com/review/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review-63881/#.UFszxKPe-Vp
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=861&sel_lang=english
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_neutron_gtx_ssd_review
http://techgage.com/article/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review/1/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Neutron_GTX_240_GB/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_neutron_gtx_240gb_review,1.html

* Corsair Neutron GTX 480GB SSD Review  *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/47897-corsair-neutron-series-gtx-480gb/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/14/corsair_neutron_gtx_480gb_ssd_review
http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-neutron-gtx-480gb-ssd-review/17919.html

* Corsair Neutron 240GB and Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.kitguru.net/components/s...utron-240gb-and-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3181/corsair-neutron-ssds-review-first-ssds-with-lamd-controller
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/04/corsair_neutron_series_240gb_ssd_review/1
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...on-240gb-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssds-review-7.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/43989-corsair-neutron-series-neutron-series-gtx/
http://techreport.com/review/23693/review-corsair-neutron-and-neutron-gtx-solid-state-drives
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4...iew_lamd_or_wolf_in_a_7mm_package/index1.htmlplextor
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-neutron-gtx.html

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB RAID 0 SSD Review  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=704&pagenumber=10
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2225/1/
*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB and GTX 240GB RAID 0 SSD Review  *
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...r-Extreme-Performance-SSD-CORSAIR-Neutron-GTX

* Corsair Neutron 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=716

*Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2025/1/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=688
http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-neutron-240gb-ssd-review/17489-1.html

*  Corsair Neutron 240GB RAID SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=697

* Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-force-3-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/45110-corsair-force-3-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/arti...Force-GT-120-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1367
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=30998
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/corsair-force-3-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1723/1/
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_3_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/corsair-force-series-3-120-gb-ssd-sata-3-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4179/corsair_force_3_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-force-3-120gb-ssd-drive-review/13104.html

*Corsair Force Series 3 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1240/pg1/corsair-force-3-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_3_review
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-force-gt.html

* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-force-gt-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...corsair-force-series-gt-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1210/pg1/corsair-force-gt-120gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/arti...Force-GT-120-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1367
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31209
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1669/1/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Corsair_Force_GT/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=552&sel_lang=english
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_forcegt_120_gb/
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_gt_review_120gb
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...rce-series-gt-vs-force-series-3-ssd-compared/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4205/corsair_force_gt_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-force-gt-120gb-ssd-drive-review/12990.html
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2011/test-corsair-force-gt/

*Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Corsair-Force-GT-240GB--Crucial-M4-Update/?page=1
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_gt_review_240gb
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/corsair-force-gt-sata-3-240gb-ssd-review-this-gt-is-on-fire/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4324/corsair_force_gt_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-force-gt.html

*Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD Review(SandForce SF-2282)*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-neutron-and-neutron-gtx-ssd-review/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/08/02/corsair_force_gt_240_gb_ssd_review
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=642
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4928/corsair_force_gt_2012_240gb_ssd_review/index.html

* Corsair Performance 3 128GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=602
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_performance_3_ssd_review_128gb
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/39...e_3_128gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...5-corsair-performance-3-256gb-ssd-review.html

* Corsair Performance 3 256GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/38...ies_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1415.html

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5785/corsair-performance-series-pro-256gb-review
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-performance-pro-256gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...rmance-pro-256gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...corsair-performance-pro-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/32900-corsair-performance-pro-ssd-256gb/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/corsair-performance-pro-256gb-ssd-review/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Corsair_Performance_Pro/
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_performance_pro_ssd_256gb_review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Performance_Pro_256_GB_SSD/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/45...pro_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review (24nm Toggle-Mode MLC NAND)*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5785/corsair-performance-series-pro-256gb-review/2

*Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6107/corsair-force-series-gs-240gb-reviewhttp://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/corsair-force-series-gs-240gb-ssd-review/16025/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-force-gs-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../56328-corsair-force-gs-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/43117-corsair-force-series-gs-240gb/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=809&sel_lang=english
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=658
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Force_GS_240_GB/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3067/corsair-force-gs-240-gb-review-sandforce-meets-sandisk
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_force_gs_240gb_review,1.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-force-gs.html

* Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6058/corsair-neutron-gtx-ssd-256gb-review
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_neutron_gtx_ssd_review

*Crucial M500 120GB, 240GB, 480GB and 960GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6884/crucial-micron-m500-review-960gb-480gb-240gb-120gb

*Crucial M500 480GB and 960GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m500_ssd_review

*Crucial M500 960GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-m500-ssd-review-960gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5379/crucial-m500-960gb-ssd-review/index15.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...id-state-drive-960gb-review-introduction.html

*Crucial M500 480GB SSD Review*
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/420...iews&utm_medium=rssfeed&utm_campaign=hardware info
http://technologyx.com/featured/cru...-for-incredible-affordability-and-performance
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1318/test-ssd-crucial-m500-480-go.html
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1070&Itemid=60
http://www.hardware.fr/focus/83/crucial-m500-480-go-test.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2173/1/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/61274-crucial-m500-480gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.myce.com/review/crucial-m500-ssd-review-a-continuing-evolution-67450/
http://www.eteknix.com/crucial-m500-480gb-ssd-review/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/M500_480_GB/1.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5604/crucial-m500-480gb-ssd-review/index.html

*  Crucial M500 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5600/crucial-m500-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*  Crucial M500 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

*  Crucial M500 240GB and 480GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/review/24666/crucial-m500-ssd-reviewed

*   Micron M500 Enterprise 480GB and 960GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_m500_enterprise_ssd_review

*   Crucial m4 mSATA 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5735/micron-c400-msata-128gb-ssd-review
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_realssd_c400_msata_ssd_review

*Crucial m4 mSATA 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.techwarelabs.com/crucial-m4-msata-256gb-ssd-review/

*Crucial m4 64GB SSD in RAID0 Review *
http://hardwareoverclock.com/Crucial_m4_SSD_64GB_Raid_0.htm

*Crucial m4 64GB SSD Reviews: FW0009*
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m4_ssd_64gb128gb_review_firmware_0009

*Crucial m4 128GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/crucial-m4-128gb-ssd-review/
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/storage/crucial_m4_128gb_ssd_review/1
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/M4_RealSSD_C400_128_GB/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...3-ssd-review-power-without-all-that-capacity/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4166/crucial_m4_128gb_sata_6g_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Crucial m4 128GB SSD Reviews: FW0009*
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m4_ssd_64gb128gb_review_firmware_0009

*Crucial m4 256MB SSD Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4253/the-crucial-m4-micron-c400-ssd-review
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=720&Itemid=60
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2011/05/16/crucial-m4-256gb-review/1
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Crucial_RealSSD_C400_256GB/2156.html
http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/55-storage/8631-review-crucial-m4-256gb-ssd.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1143/pg1/crucial-m4-256gb-ssd-c400-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/45718-crucial-m4-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=29900
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1583/1/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1320.html
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m4_ssd_review_256gb
http://www.techreaction.net/2011/08/17/review-crucial-m4-sata-6g-256gb-ssd/
http://techreport.com/articles.x/20646
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-m4-256gb-sata-3-ssd-review-–-unexpected-performance-in-a-small-package/

*Crucial m4 256GB SSD Reviews: FW0009*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4712/the-crucial-m4-ssd-update-faster-with-fw0009/1
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2011/09/08/crucial-m4-vs-vertex-3-new-firmware-face-of/1
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...crucial-m4-256gb-update-power-firmware-2.html
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m4_ssd_review_firmware_0009

*Crucial m4 512GB SSD Reviews*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-top-tier-performance-at-an-unmatched-price/

*Crucial m4 512GB SSD Reviews: FW0009 *
http://www.behardware.com/articles/...nd-indilinx-everest-vs-crucial-m4-512-gb.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...ate_drive_w_the_0009_update_review/index.html

*Crucial m4 512GB SSD Reviews: FW0309 *
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/crucial_m4_512gb,1.html

*Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-c300-64gb-realssd/

*Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=454&Itemid=60
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2010/10/12/crucial-realssd-c300-review-128gb/1
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/RealSSD_C300_128_GB/
http://techreport.com/articles.x/19049
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3289/crucial_realssd_c300_128gb_solid_state_drive/index.html

*Crucial RealSSD C300 256GB Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Micron-RealSSD-C300-SATA-III-SSD-Review/?page=1
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1221/1/
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_realssd_c300_review_256gb
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/31..._256gb_sata_6gbps_solid_state_disk/index.html

*EDGE Boost Pro 120GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=814&Itemid=60

*  Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7065/intel-ssd-dc-s3500-review-480gb-part-1
http://www.hardcoreware.net/intel-dc-s3500-480gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...el-dc-s3500-480gb-ssd-review-single-raid.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SolidState-Drive-DC-S3500-Series-Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_dc_s3500_enterprise_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-dc-s3500-review-6gbps,3529.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5534/intel-dc-s3500-480gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review (Single & Raid)*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...el-dc-s3500-480gb-ssd-review-single-raid.html

*Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review (480GB x 4)*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/intel-ssd-dc-s3500/

* The Intel SSD DC S3700 200GB Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6433/intel-ssd-dc-s3700-200gb-review
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...el-dc-s3700-ssd-review-home-user-edition.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SolidState-Drive-DC-S3700-Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_dc_s3700_series_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-dc-s3700-enterprise-storage,3352.html

*STEC s840 Enterprise SSD Review  *
http://www.storagereview.com/stec_s840_enterprise_ssd_review

*Intel DC S3700 800GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5195/intel-dc-s3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*  Intel DC S3700 200GB & 800GB, Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-s3700-200gb-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review.html

*Intel 525 Series mSATA SSD Performance Roundup*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2132/1/
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_525_msata_review

*   Intel SSD 525 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6710/intel-ssd-525-review-240gb

*  The Full Intel SSD 525 Review: 30GB, 60GB, 120GB, 180GB & 240GB Tested*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6725/the-full-intel-ssd-525-review-30gb-60gb-120gb-180gb-240gb-tested
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ssd-review-msata-ssds-just-became-mainstream/

* Intel SSD 335 Series 240GB Reviews *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6388/intel-ssd-335-240gb-review
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=930&Itemid=60
http://www.hardcoreware.net/intel-335-review-240-gb-ssd/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/05/intel_335_series_240_gb_ssd_review#.URSwsWdfuSo
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Solid-State-Drive-335-Series-SSD-Review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2061/2/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Intel-SSD-335-Series-240GB-Full-Review-Intels-first-20nm-SSD
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=756
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_335_series_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...review-20nm-fab-brings-performance-and-value/
http://techreport.com/review/23800/intel-335-series-ssd-reviewed
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-335-240-gb-benchmark,3332.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/intel-ssd-335.html

*Intel SSD 520 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5508/...cherryville-brings-reliability-to-sandforce/1
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=850&Itemid=60
http://bjorn3d.com/articles/Intel_SSD_520_240GB/2170.html
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2012/test-intel-ssd-520-series-240-gb/
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/intel-520-series-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...0-intel-520-240gb-cherryville-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardware.fr/focus/60/intel-ssd-520-series-1ers-tests.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1399/pg1/intel-520-series-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Intel-SSD-520-Series-240-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1484
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/34729-intel-520-series-ssd-240gb/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SSD-520-Series-SandforceBased-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://www.guru3d.com/article/intel-series-520-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/intel-520-series-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/intel-520-series-240gb-raid-0-update-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1815/1/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_520_240gb/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1435.html
http://techgage.com/article/meet_intels_cherryville_520_series_240gb_ssd_review/
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22415
http://www.techspot.com/review/495-intel-ssd-520-series/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...-intel-releases-amazing-sandforce-driven-ssd/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-520-sandforce-review-benchmark,3124.html
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_520_review
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_520_raid_review
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/intel-ssd-520.html

*Intel SSD 330 Series 120GB Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1528/pg1/intel-330-series-ssd-120gb-review-introduction.html
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_330_review

*Intel SSD 330 Series 180GB Review*
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1059/test-ssd-intel-330-series-180-go.html

*Intel SSD 330 Series 60, 120 and 180GB Reviews*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-330-review-benchmark,3190.html

*Intel SSD 310 Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/intel-310-series-80gb-ssd-review-a-new-way-to-look-at-notebooks/

*Intel SSD 320 Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4244/intel-ssd-320-review
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1157/pg1/intel-320-series-300gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=29974
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SSD-320-Series-Review/
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1102
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1579/1/
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_320_review_300gb
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/320_SSD_300_GB/
http://techreport.com/articles.x/20653
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...maintains-focus-on-sata-ii-ssd-consumer-need/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-ssd-320-crucial-m4-realssd-c400,2908.html

*Intel SSD 320 RAID Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_320_raid_review

*Intel SSD 510 120GB Reviews*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/05/18/intel-solid-state-drive-510-120gb-review/1
http://www.myce.com/review/intel-510-series-120gb-ssd-review-50064/Introduction-1/

*Intel SSD 510 250GB Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4202/the-intel-ssd-510-review/1
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SSD-510-Series-SATA-6Gbps-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1087
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_510_review_250gb
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/510_Elm_Crest_250_GB/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/intel-510-series-250-gb-sata-3-ssd-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-510-solid-state-6gbps,2881.html

*Future Storage 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ssd-review-sandforce-makes-strides-worldwide/

*   KingFast F3 Series SSD 120GB Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/kingfast-f3-series-msata-ssd-review-120gb/

*   KingFast F3 Series SSD 240GB Review*
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000376/#ixzz2Hosh9xDG

*KingFast F3 Plus Series KF2510SCF Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/54...es-kf2510scf-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

* Kingston SSDNow E100 Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5474/kingston-ssdnow-e100-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=554
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/17/kingston_hyperx_ssd_240gb_120gb_storage_review
http://www.techwarelabs.com/kingston-hyperx-sandforce-ssd-bundle-kit/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/42...e_sf_2281_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/12/08/kingston-hyper-x-240gb-review/1
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Kingston_HyperX_240GB_SATA_III_SSD_/2102.html
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/17/kingston_hyperx_ssd_240gb_120gb_storage_review
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/45558-kingston-hyperx-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.storagereview.com/adata_s511_review_240gb
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31343
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/kingston-hyperx-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1675/1/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=571&sel_lang=english
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/storage/kingston_hyper_x_240gb_ssd_review/1
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1351.html
http://techgage.com/article/kingston_hyperx_240gb_sata_6gbits_ssd_review/1
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_240_GB/
http://www.techspot.com/review/431-kingston-hyperx-ssd/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ingston-hits-the-mark-dead-on-with-sandforce/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/42...e_sf_2281_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/kingston_hyperx_240gb_ssd_review,1.html

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=722&sel_lang=english
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/kingston-hyperx-3k-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49...e_drive_review/index.html#bZi8Lh3yp2Bb2d1G.99

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.storagereview.com/kingston_hyperx_3k_ssd_review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5734/kingston-hyperx-3k-240gb-ssd-review
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1961/1/
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/41669-kingston-hyperx-3k-ssd-240gb/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_3K_240_GB/

*Kingston HyperX 240GB 3K SSDs in RAID 0 Configuration *
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/2x_Kingston_HyperX_240GB_3K_SSDs_in_RAID_0_Configuration/2222.html

*Kingston SSDNow V+200 90GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/kingston-ssdnow-v200-90gb-review/

*Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/kingston_ssdnow_v200_review
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Kingston_SSDNow_200V_120GB/2184.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/35885-kingston-ssdnow-v200-120gb/?page=3
Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB SSD Review - Legit Reviews
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1449.html

*  Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6733/kingston-ssdnow-v300-review
http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=35102
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2097/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=754
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/kingston-ssdnow-v300-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...76-kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/391...120gb-review-best-budget-ssd-currently-around
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/28/kingston_ssdnow_v300_120gb_ssd_review 
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/kingston-ssdnow-v300-ssd-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5254/kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6733/kingston-ssdnow-v300-review
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/kingston-v300-240gb/
http://www.myce.com/review/kingston-v300-240gb-ssd-review-2-66792/
*Mach Xtreme DS Turbo 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/mach-xtreme-ds-turbo-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...29-kingston-ssdnow-v300-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Mach-Xtreme-Technology-MX-DS-Turbo-120-GB-SSD-Review/1380
http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...l/results/mach_xtreme_ds_turbo_120gb_ssd.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mach_Xtreme/MX-DS_Turbo_120_GB_SSD/
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-ssdnow-v300.html

*Memoright FTM Plus Slim 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/memoright_ftm_plus_slim_review

*MemoRight FTM Plus 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/memoright-ftm-plus-240gb-ssd-review-sata-iii/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4397/memoright_ftm_plus_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Micron RealSSD C400 mSATA 128GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5735/micron-c400-msata-128gb-ssd-review
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_realssd_c400_msata_ssd_review

*  Monster Digital Daytona 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5237/monster-digital-daytona-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Mushkin Atlas 480GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...erformance-meets-capacity-in-the-ultra-world/

*Mushkin Chronos MX 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1939/1/

*Mushkin Chronos 60GB SSD Review*
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mushkin_chronos/

*Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mushkin/Chronos_240_GB/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mushkin/Chronos_240_GB/
SSDs from Mushkin: Chronos deluxe 240 GB and Chronos 240 GB Review - X-bit labs

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-mushkin-chronos-deluxe-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...xe_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-community-customer-service-and-performance/
SSDs from Mushkin: Chronos deluxe 240 GB and Chronos 240 GB Review - X-bit labs

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5127/mushkin_chronos_dx_480gb_ssd_review/index.html

*MyDigitalSSD SMART & BP3 mSATA SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6527/mydigitalssd-smart-bp3-msata-ssd-review

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 240GB mSATA SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-bp4-msata-ssd-review-240gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5442/mydigitalssd-bp4-240gb-msata-review/index3.html

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 120GB SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-bp4-120gb-ssd-review/

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-bp4-240gb-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5178/mydigitalssd-bp4-2-5-inch-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 296GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5583/mydigitalssd-bp4-960gb-ssd-review/index3.html

*OCZ Solid 3 120GB Reviews *
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_solid_3_review_120gb

*OCZ Agility 3 120GB Reviews *
http://www.cdrlabs.com/Reviews/ocz-agility-3-120gb-solid-state-drive.html
http://pro-clockers.com/storage/1992-ocz-agility-3-120gb-solid-state-drive.html

*OCZ Agility 3 240GB Reviews *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4346/ocz-agility-3-240gb-review
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2011/08/17/ocz-agility-3-240gb-review/1
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ews/46281-ocz-agility-3-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-agility-3-review/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/OCZ_Agility_3/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=524&sel_lang=english
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Technology-Agility-3-SandForce-240GB-SATA-6G-SSD-Review
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_agility_3_review_240gb
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Agility_3_240_GB/
http://www.techreaction.net/2011/06/24/review-ocz-agility-3-240gb/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...d-review-sata-3-performance-at-a-great-price/
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/ocz-agility-3-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/ocz_agility_3_240gb_ssd_review,1.html
http://vr-zone.com/articles/ocz-agility-3-240gb-ssd-review/15024.html

*OCZ Vertex 3 120GB Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4256/the-ocz-vertex-3-review-120gb
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/06/27/ocz_technology_vertex_3_ssd_120gb_240gb_review
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1624/1/
http://www.techreaction.net/2012/03/07/ocz-vertex-3-120gb/

* OCZ Vertex 3 240GB Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4316/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-review
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=717&Itemid=60
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/OCZ_Vertex_3/2074.html
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/02/24/ocz-vertex-3-ssd-preview/1
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-review/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/06/27/ocz_technology_vertex_3_ssd_120gb_240gb_review
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-vertex-3-240gb-solid-state-drive-review.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...x-3-240gb-update-retail-vs-review-sample.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1121/pg1/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=29786
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-3-SandForce-SF2000-Based-SSD-Preview/
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/ocz_vertex3_ssd_test/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1552/1/
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-ssd-review-47822/
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1084
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1222.html
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_3_review_240gb
http://techgage.com/article/ocz_vertex_3_240gb_sata_6gbits_ssd_review/1
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vertex_3_240_GB/1.html
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-sata-3-ssd-review-raid-has-become-pointless/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vertex-3-sandforce-ssd,2869.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/3..._sf_2200_solid_state_drive_preview/index.html

*OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB SSD Reviews *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4341/ocz-vertex-3-max-iops-patriot-wildfire-ssds-reviewed/1

*OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 240GB SSD Reviews *
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=748&Itemid=60
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/OCZ_Vertex_3_Max_IOPS_VTX3MI-25SAT3-240G/2129.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...2-ocz-vertex-3-max-iops-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...3-max-iops-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-max-iops-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1634/1/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1304&page=1
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_3_max_iops_ssd_review_240gb
http://techgage.com/article/ocz_vertex_3_max_iops_240gb_sata_6gbits_ssd_review/
http://www.techreaction.net/2011/08/01/review-ocz-vertex-3-240gb-max-iops/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-max-iops-review/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/ocz_vertex_3_max_iops_240gb_ssd_review,1.html
http://vr-zone.com/articles/ocz-vertex-3-max-iops-240gb-ssd-review/14603.html

*OCZ Octane 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5272/ocz-octane-128gb-ssd-review
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/33369-ocz-octane-ssd-128gb/
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22470

*OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5147/the-ocz-octane-review-512gb
http://www.behardware.com/articles/...nd-indilinx-everest-vs-crucial-m4-512-gb.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...e-512gb-sata-iii-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Octane-Series-SATA-III-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1793/4/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Octane-512GB-SSD-Full-Review-Indilinx-Has-Returned-Everest
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_octane_ssd_review
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22078
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/octane-sata-indilinx-benchmark-performance,3081.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-octane.html

*OCZ Octane 512GB SSD 1.13 Firmware Update: Improving 4KB Random Write Performance*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5529/...re-update-faster-4kb-random-write-performance

*OCZ Vertex 3 Pro Previews/Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4159/ocz-vertex-3-pro-preview-the-first-sf2500-ssd
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-3-pro-review/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-3-Pro-SandForce-SF2000-Based-SSD-Preview/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1547/1/
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1078

*OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.5)  *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6074/ocz-vertex-4-review-128gb
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/55765-ocz-vertex-4-128gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000341/#ixzz29NfJ1i4p
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vertex-4-128gb-256gb.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.5)  *
http://www.overclockers.com/ocz-vertex-4-256g-ssd-review
http://www.hardcoreware.net/vertex-4-review-256gb/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: HcwTechBlog (HCW Feed)
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/04/ocz_vertex_4_256_gb_solid_state_hard_drive_ssd_review
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-4-SSD-Revisited-the-128GB-Version-and-New-Firmware/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-4-ssd-review-with-15-firmware/
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/OCZ-Vertex-4-256-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1667
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/29885-ocz-vertex4-256gb-ssd
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=826&sel_lang=english
http://www.overclockers.com/ocz-vertex-4-256g-ssd-review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vertex_4_256_GB/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=646
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vertex-4-128gb-256gb.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_4_ssd_review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5719/ocz-vertex-4-review-256gb-512gb
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/52963-ocz-vertex-4-512gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...te-drive-512gb-256gb-review-introduction.html
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22736
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1888/1/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-4-ssd-review/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-4-Indilinx-Everest-2Infused-SSD-Review/?page=7
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...erest_2_256gb_and_512gb_ssd_review/index.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-4-512gb-ssd-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vertex-4-everest-2-benchmark,3172.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 SSD Review (Firmware v1.4RC)*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_4_ssd_review_firmware_v14rc
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-4-ssd-revisited-with-fw-14rc-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47..._drive_review_with_1_4_r6_firmware/index.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.4) *
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-4-128gb-ssd-review-fw-1-4/

* OCZ Vertex 4 256GB and 512GB SSD Reviews (Firmware v1.4)*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vertex-4.html

*OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6143/ocz-agility-4-256gb-review
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3068/ocz-agility-4-256gb-ssd-review-the-best-affordable-256-gb-ssd
http://hitechlegion.com/news-press/affiliate/29876-ocz-alt4-256-tsr-730
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=815&sel_lang=english
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_agility_4_256gb/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-agility-4-256-ssd-review-57p-per-gb/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/ocz-agility-4-256gb/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=644
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Agility_4_256_GB/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/48...y_4_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*  OCZ Vector 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5110/ocz_vector_128gb_ssd_review/index1.html

*OCZ Vector 256GB Indilinx Barefoot 3 SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6363/ocz-vector-review-256gb
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=918&sel_lang=english
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5071/ocz_vector_256gb_ssd_review/index.html
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vector-256g-ssd-review-indilinx-barefoot-3-becomes-reality/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3531/ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review-with-indilinx-barefoot-3
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2082/1/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/58083-ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vector_ssd_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vector-ssd-review,3358-10.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_summary/ocz_voctor_ssd_benchmark_review_test.html
http://www.techspot.com/review/609-...r-Barefoot-3-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/27/ocz_vector_256gb_ssd_review/1
http://techreport.com/review/23937/ocz-vector-ssd-reviewed
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review/
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vector.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vector-Barefoot-3-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1620/pg1/ocz-vector-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=750
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vector_256_GB/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_vector_256gb/
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1020&Itemid=60
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/ocz-vector-256gb/
http://techgage.com/article/ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review/10/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/ocz_vector_256gb_review,1.html

*OCZ Vector 256GB and Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2013/ocz-vector-und-plextor-m5-pro-256-gb-ssds-im-test/

* OCZ Vector 256GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=746

*  OCZ Vector 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/ocz_vector_512gb,1.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vector-512gb-ssd-review/

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 120GB SSD Review*
http://pro-clockers.com/storage/2759-ocz-vertex-320-120gb-solid-state-drive-review.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5296/ocz-vertex-3-20-120gb-ssd-review/index.html

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/2013/03/ocz-vertex-3-20-vertex-3-upgraded-20nm/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/61341-ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1700/pg1/ocz-vertex-320-ssd-240gb-review-introduction.html
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_320_ssd_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-3-20-20nm-ssd-review-240gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5290/ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=990&lang=english
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review-66876/
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=1084&Itemid=60&limit=1&limitstart=1
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/34998-ocz-vertex320?showall=&limitstart=
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ocz_vertex_3_20_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html

*  OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_450_ssd_review
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2194/1/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ocz_vertex_450_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.techspot.com/review/673-ocz-vertex-450/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-450-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Vertex-450-256GB-SSD-Full-Review-Indilinx-drives-20nm-flash
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-review-256gb/
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review-67226/Real-world-tests-7/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ws/61400-ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-450-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://techreport.com/news/24850/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-has-20-nm-nand-tweaked-indilinx-controller
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4420/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-review-real-indilinx-controller

* OWC Mercury Electra 3G MAX 960GB Review: 1TB of NAND in 2.5" Form Factor *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6200/...review-cramming-1tb-of-nand-inside-25-chassis

*  OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_450_ssd_review
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2194/1/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ocz_vertex_450_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.techspot.com/review/673-ocz-vertex-450/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-450-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Vertex-450-256GB-SSD-Full-Review-Indilinx-drives-20nm-flash
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-review-256gb/
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review-67226/Real-world-tests-7/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-450-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://techreport.com/news/24850/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-has-20-nm-nand-tweaked-indilinx-controller
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4420/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-review-real-indilinx-controller
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-review/
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1220&Itemid=60

*OCZ Talos 2 R Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_talos_2_r_enterprise_ssd_review

*OWC Mercury Aura Pro Express 6G Review  *
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_aura_pro_express_6g_review

*OWC Mercury Aura Pro Express 6G 480GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_aura_pro_express_6g_review_480gb

*OWC Mercury Electra 6G 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_electra_6g_ssd_review_240gb
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...lue-performance-and-an-untouchable-guarantee/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4219/owc_electra_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4315/owc-mercury-extreme-pro-6g-ssd-review-120gb
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/the-owc-mercury-extreme-pro-6g-ssd-review/

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...40gb-ssd-review-500mbs-sets-the-new-standard/
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_extreme_pro_6g_ssd_review_240gb

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 120GB SSD Review (Toshiba Toggle NAND) *
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=786&Itemid=60
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_extreme_pro_6g_ssd_review_toggle_nand

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB SSD Review (SF-2282 & Toshiba Toggle NAND) *
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_extreme_pro_6g_ssd_review_toggle_nand
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...h-and-sandforce-sf-2282-processor-240gb-only/
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/owc-mercury-extreme-pro-6g-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/42...d_w_sf_2282_toshiba_toggle_review/index1.html

*Patriot Pyro 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/55-storage/8630-review-patriot-pyro-120gb-ssd.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/45279-patriot-pyro-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31313
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Patriot-Pyro-SATA-III-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-pyro-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1662/1/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Patriot_Pyro/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/patriot_pyro/
http://www.techspot.com/review/434-patriot-pyro-ssd/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ot-wins-over-the-consumer-with-options-value/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/patriot_pyro_120gb_ssd_review,1.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB SSD Review *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/32702-patriot-pyro-se-120gb-ssd/
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/13965-patriot-pyro-se-120gb-ssd-review
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Patriot-Pyro-SE-SATA-III-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Patriot_Pryo_SE_Review/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/patriot_pyro_se/8.htm
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4454/patriot_pyro_se_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=840&Itemid=60
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Patriot_Pyro_SE_SSD_Review/2158.html
http://www.funkykit.com/component/c...ge/8775-review-patriot-pyro-se-240gb-ssd.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/53235-patriot-pyro-se-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.guru3d.com/article/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/patriot_pyro_se/8.htm
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-wildfire-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Patriot_Pryo_SE_Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/patriot_pyro_se_review_240gb
http://www.techreaction.net/2012/03/29/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-review/
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/patriot-pyro-se.html

*Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD Reviews *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4341/ocz-vertex-3-max-iops-patriot-wildfire-ssds-reviewed/1
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=776&Itemid=60
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2011/07/27/patriot-wildfire-120gb-review/1
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/patriot-wildfire-120gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/patriot-wildfire-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../45431-patriot-wildfire-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1270/pg1/patriot-wildfire-120gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Patriot-Wildfire-120-GB-SSD-Review/1379
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31048
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/11648-patriot-wildfire-120gb-sata-iii
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-wildfire-120gb-ssd-review/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/patriot_wildfire_120gb/
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Patriot_WildFire/
http://www.storagereview.com/patriot_wildfire_review_120gb
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Patriot/Wildfire_120_GB/
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...20gb-991221/review?src=rss&attr=all&artc_pg=1
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...review-a-great-entry-to-the-sata-6gbps-arena/
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/patriot-wildfire-120gb-6gbs-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4168/patriot_wildfire_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Patriot Wildfire 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/patriot_wildfire_240gb,1.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-wildfire-240gb-ssd-review/

*Plextor M2S 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm2_ssd_review_128gb
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1561/1/
http://www.thosp.com/PC/SSD_vs_HDD/SSD_benchmark_RealSSD_C300_Plextor/C300_Plextor_en/
http://xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/storage/plextor-128gb-m2-ssd/

*Plextor M2P 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.cdrlabs.com/Reviews/plextor-px-256m2p-256gb-solid-state-drive.html
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm2p_ssd_review_256gb

*Plextor M3S 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarelook.com/reviews/plextor-m3-128gb-ssd-review_156_1.html

*Plextor M3S 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=590
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4567/plextor_m3_m3s_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1469.html

*Plextor M3S 512GB SSD Review *
http://en.expreview.com/2011/11/29/exclusive-review-of-plextor-m3-series-true-speed-ssd/19066.html/2

*Plextor     M3 Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...px_128m3p_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Plextor M3 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=644
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...px_256m3p_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm3p_ssd_review

*  Plextor M5M mSATA 128GB SSD Review *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/51157-plextor-m5m-128gb-msata-ssd/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/plextor-128gb-m5m-msata-ssd-review/

*  Plextor M5M mSATA 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6722/plextor-m5m-256gb-msata-review
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/plextor_m5m_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_m5m_msata_ssd_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m5m-msata-ssd-review-256gb/

*  Plextor M5S 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6090/plextor-m5s-256gb-review
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=707
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm5s_ssd_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/m5s-256gb-ssd-benchmark,3252.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4849/plextor_px_m5s_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*  Plextor M5 Pro 128GB SSD Review *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3028/plextor-m5-pro-128gb-review-fastest-ssd-currently-around
http://xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/storage/plextor-m5-pro-ssd/

*  Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6153/plextor-m5-pro-256gb-review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6553/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-review-256gb
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1649/pg1/plextor-m5-pro-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/plextor_m5_pro_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=693
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m5-pro-ssd-review-256gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/48...px_256m5p_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/m5-pro-px-256m5p-19nm-nand,3267.html
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3168/plextor-m5-pro-256gb-review-record-setting-performance

*Plextor M5 Pro and M5S vs. Plextor M3 Pro and M3 Review  *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/plextor-m5-pro-m5s.html

*Plextor M5 Pro and M5S 256GB SSD Reviews*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/381...56gb-ssd-review-one-is-cheap-the-other-faster

* Plextor M5 Pro 256GB and OCZ Vector 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2013/ocz-vector-und-plextor-m5-pro-256-gb-ssds-im-test/


*  Plextor MP5 Pro Xtreme 256GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m5-pro-extreme-ssd-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/52...d-with-xtreme-1-02-firmware-review/index.html 
http://hardocp.com/article/2013/02/25/plextor_mp5_pro_xtreme_256gb_ssd_review#.USyWr6XqoUU

* Plextor MP5 Pro Xtreme 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.myce.com/review/plextor-m5-pro-xtreme-512gb-ssd-review-66176/

*PNY Prevail Elite 240GB SSD Review  *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-performance-meets-emlc-endurance-and-value/

* PNY XLR8 PRO 240GB SSD Review *
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=970&Itemid=60
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1650/pg1/pny-xlr8-pro-ssd-review-introduction.html

*Renice X3 120GB mSATA SSD Review  *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...iew-the-sata-2-ssd-hierarchy-and-our-verdict/

*RunCore Pro V Max 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1855/1/

*Runcore T50 120GB mSATA SSD Review  *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...orlds-first-6gbps-msata-ssd-hits-the-streets/

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 250GB, 500GB, 750GB & 1TB Review!*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7173/...iew-120gb-250gb-500gb-750gb-1tb-models-tested
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4661/samsung-840-evo-ssd-review-the-entire-series-tested!

*  Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 250GB, 500GB and 1TB Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-840-evo-review-1tb-ssd,3567.html

*   Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 500GB, 750GB, 1TB Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2013/07/25/samsung-ssd-840-evo-500-750gb-1tb-revie/1

*    Samsung SSD840 EVO 250GB, 500GB and 1TB Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_840_evo_ssd_review

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB Review  *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/58229-samsung-ssd-840-evo-120gb/

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB Review  *
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-evo-250gb-ssd-review-68214/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5629/samsung-840-evo-250gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB Review  *
http://techreport.com/review/25122/samsung-840-evo-solid-state-drive-reviewed/5

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 750GB Review  *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5630/samsung-840-evo-750gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB Review  *
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...vo-solid-state-drive-review-introduction.html
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1055&lang=english
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-samsung-caches-in-on-value-and-performance/

*2012 Samsung SSD Global Summit (55 Slides)*
http://www.pcworld.fr/images/galerie,samsung-ssd-global-summit-2012,371,1250111.htm

*Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB Reviews  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=753
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5128/samsung_840_pro_128gb_ssd_review/index.html

*SAMSUNG 840 PRO 128GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD REVIEW*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=762

*Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB Reviews  *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6328/samsung-ssd-840-pro-256gb-review
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2012/test-samsung-serie-840-pro-256-gb/
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/samsung-840-pro-series-256gb-ssd-review/15768/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/samsung_840_pro_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-830-ssd-review-63974/#.UGHPxKD_kTA
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=851&sel_lang=english
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=774
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/840_Pro_SSD_256_GB/
http://techreport.com/review/23990/samsung-840-pro-series-ssd-reviewed
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5197/samsung-840-pro-256gb-ssd-review/index.html
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/318...256gb-review-the-fastest-ssd-currently-around
http://vr-zone.com/articles/samsung-840-pro-ssd-review/19855.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/samsung-840-pro.html

*  Samsung 840 Pro 256GB RAID SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=779

*Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512GB Reviews  *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/45653-samsung-ssd-840-pro-series-512gb/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2123/1/
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-pro-512gb-ssd-review-65348/Introduction-1/#.UM2OgXdWqAE
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Samsung-840-Pro-512GB-SSD-Full-Review-Samsung-Ups-Ante
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=782
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_840_pro_review
http://www.techspot.com/review/578-samsung-840-pro-ssd/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...view-killer-performance-and-untouchable-iops/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/840-pro-ssd-toggle-mode-2,3302.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5239/samsung-840-pro-512gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6337/samsung-ssd-840-250gb-review
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/samsung-840-250gb-ssd-review/15955/
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/49301-samsung-ssd-840-series-250gb/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2077/1/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3200/samsung-ssd-840-250gb-review-affordable-and-fast
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_840_review_tlc
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/840_Non-Pro_SSD_250_GB/1.html
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...iew-the-worlds-first-tlc-ssd-takes-the-stage/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Samsung-840-Series-250GB-SSD-Full-Review-Time-some-TLC
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5078/samsung_840_250gb_ssd_review/index.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/samsung-840-pro.html

* Samsung 840 500GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/02/samsung_840_series_500gb_tlc_ssd_review
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=776
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5072/samsung_840_500gb_ssd_review/index.html

* Samsung 840 120GB/250GB/500GB and 840 Pro 128GB/256GB/512GB SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3532/samsung-ssd-840--840-pro-review-every-model-tested

*Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4520/samsung_830_series_128gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/09/29/samsung-ssd-830-256gb-review/1
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/samsung-830-revisited-256gb-ssd-review/15023/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...ies-256gb-ssd-launch-review-introduction.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Samsung-SSD-830-Series-Preview/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1795/1/
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/storage/samsung_830_sata3_ssd_256gb_review/1
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_830_review_256gb
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22401
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-830-ssd-toggle-mode,3034.html
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/samsung_830_series_256gb_ssd_review,1.html

*Samsung 830 Series 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4863/the-samsung-ssd-830-review
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/samsung-830-series-512gb-ssd-review/
http://www.techspot.com/review/443-samsung-830-ssd-series/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/830_Series_SSD_512_GB/

*Samsung PM800 120GB mSATA SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...amsung-quietly-releases-another-top-tier-ssd/

* Samsung PM841 512GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...iew-performance-and-capacity-in-a-client-ssd/0

*Samsung SM843 Enterprise 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-843/
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_sm843_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/52...0gb-ssd-review/index.html#FZHoiPrer9u0RJY8.99

* SanDisk Extreme II 120GB, 240GB and 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7006/sandisk-extreme-ii-review-480gb
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_summary/sandisk_extreme_ii_ssd_benchmark_review.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2204/1/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandisk-extreme-ii-ssd-review,3527.html

* SanDisk Extreme II 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

* SanDisk Extreme II 240GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/633/sandisk-extreme-ii-solid-state-drive-sdssdxp-review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/sandisk-extreme-ii-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_extreme_ii_ssd_review
http://techreport.com/review/25037/sandisk-extreme-ii-ssd-reviewed
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-extreme-ii-ssd-review-240gb-sandisk-hits-the-sweet-spot/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

* SanDisk Extreme II 480GB SSD Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/SanDisk-Extreme-II-SSD-Review/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-extreme-ii-ssd-review-480gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

*SanDisk Extreme 120GB SSD Review *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/36529-sandisk-extreme-ssd-120gb/

*SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/56619-sandisk-extreme-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2690
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=591
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=604
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_extreme_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/45...with_24nm_toggle_mode_flash_review/index.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/sandisk-extreme-ssd-240gb.html

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 64GB, 128GB & 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ultra-plus-ssd-nand,3502.html

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6553/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-review-256gb
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2013/01/28/sandisk-ultra-plus-256gb-review/1
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...9584-sandisk-ultra-plus-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/50485-sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-256gb/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=763
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-review-256gb/
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_ultra_plus_ssd_review
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1689/pg1/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-256gb-review-introduction.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/sandisk-ultra-plus-256gb-ssd-review/

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=816

B]Seagate 600 120GB,240GB and 480GB SSD Review[/B]
http://www.storagereview.com/seagate_600_ssd_review

*Seagate 600 240GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/review/24863/seagate-600-ssd-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/seagate-600-ssd-benchmark,3500.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5447/seagate-600-ssd-st240hm000-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Seagate 600 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seagate/600_SSD_480_GB/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/seagate-600-series-ssd-review-480gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5454/seagate-600-ssd-st480hm000-480gb-ssd-review/index.html

*  Seagate 600 SSD 240GB RAID Report*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2199/1/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5448/seagate-600-ssd-240gb-raid-report/index.html

*Seagate 600 and 600 Pro SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6935/seagate-600-ssd-review
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/07/seagate_600_pro_ssd_review#.UYzVKcrGzfo

*Seagate 600 Pro 200GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/600-pro-ssd-review,3498.html

*Seagate 600 Pro 400GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...-over-provisioning-and-power-loss-protection/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5455/seagate-600-pro-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Silicon Power Velox V30 60GB SSD Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=2120&pageID=11024
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silicon_Power/Velox_V30_60_GB/

*Silicon Power Velox Series V30 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...slc_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*SMART Storage Systems CloudSpeed 500 Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/smart_storage_cloudspeed_500_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5348/smart-storage-systems-cloudspeed-500-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html#us3JwkxZmVkXvAs5.99 

*   SuperSSpeed S301 Hyper Gold SLC Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...per-gold-slc-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*SuperSSpeed Hyper Gold S301 128GB w/5.03 FW SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/51..._fw_ssd_review/index.html#rFVrgHfW3Lrq20F7.99

*SuperSSpeed S301 128GB SLC Win.7 VS Win.8 SSD Review  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=729

*SuperSSpeed S301 128GB RAID 0 TRIM Win 7 VS. Win 8 SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=732
*SuperSSpeed S306 120GB SATA III SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=737
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...v30_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*SuperSSpeed S306 120GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=745

*  SuperSSpeed S302 Hyper Gold MLC 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4917/supersspeed_s302_hyper_gold_mlc_240gb_ssd_review/index.html

*Super Talent TeraDrive CT3 64GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1693/1/

*Super Talent TeraDrive CT3 120GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/super-talent-teradrive-ct3-120gb-ssd-review/

*   Strontium Hawk Series 120GB SSD Review*
http://legitreviews.com/article/2026/1/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=713&pagenumber=1
Strontium Hawk 120GB SSD Review - The SSD Review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4945/strontium_hawk_series_120gb_ssd_review/index.html

*   Strontium Hawk Series 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7074/strontium-hawk-240gb-review

*Strontium Matrix Series 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/42...ies_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Toshiba PX02SM Series 12Gb/s Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/toshiba_px02sm_series_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...eries-12gb-s-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Toshiba THNSNS 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/toshiba_thnsns_ssd_review_hdts112xzswa_120gb_upgrade_kit

*Toshiba THNSNH 256GD SSD Review (HG5D Series)*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...-thnsnh256gcst-256gb-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/03/toshiba_thnsnh_256gb_ssd_review#.UdP7JJyO6dk
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH256GCST_256_GB/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/toshiba_256gb_thnsnh256gcst_review,1.html

*Toshiba THNSNH 512GD SSD Review (HG5d Series*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH512GCST_512_GB/

* Toshiba THNSNF 512GB SSD Review (HG5 Series) *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3801/toshiba-thnsnf-512gb-ssd-review-with-proprietary-controller

*Transcend SSD320 & SSD720 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6597/transcend-ssd320-ssd720-256gb-review

* Transcend SSD720 128GB SSD Review *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3063/transcend-ssd720-128gb-ssd-review-modern-sandforce

* Transcend SSD720 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4979/transcend_ssd720_256gb_ssd_review/index.html

* Transcend SSD320 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4980/transcend_ssd320_256gb_ssd_review/index.html

* VisionTek Racer Series 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49...e_drive_review/index.html#uWvpBqYLGcIX0DL1.99

*Zalman F1 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/zalman-f1.html

*Zalman F1 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...ssd-f1-series-240gb-ssd0240f1--1056048/review

*SSD Roundup
   SSD 2012-2013 Roundup: 32 120GB and 128GB SATA 6G SSDs *
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-2013-26-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html
*Exploring the Relationship Between Spare Area and Performance Consistency in Modern SSDs*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6489/playing-with-op
*OCZ Vector 256GB and Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2013/ocz-vector-und-plextor-m5-pro-256-gb-ssds-im-test/
*120GB SSD Roundup: Corsair P3, Crucial C300, OCZ Vertex 3 & Agility 3, Intel SSD 510 & 320*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4421/the-2011-midrange-ssd-roundup
*Crucial m4, OCZ Vertex 3, Intel SSD 510 & 320 Compared*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/830-1/ssd-2011-roundup-crucial-m4-ocz-vertex-3-intel-510-320.html
*Crucial M4 vs Crucial C300 at 64 GB, 128 GB and 256 GB*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/832-1/crucial-m4-vs-crucial-c300-at-64-gb-128-gb-and-256-gb.html
*SSD Roundup from Crucial, Intel and OCZ *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ssd-sata-600.html
*SSD Roundup: OCZ, Corsair, Patriot, Crucial  *
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/SATA-III-SSD-RoundUp-OCZ-Corsair-Patriot-Crucial/
*240 GB SSD Roundup *
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/240-GB-SATA-600-Solid-State-Drive-Round-Up/1343
*Second-Gen SandForce: Seven 120GB SSDs Rounded Up*
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/sf-2200-sandforce-ssd,review-32237.html
*Crucial's m4 SSD Tested At 64, 128, 256, And 512 GB *
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/m4-ssd-capacity-comparison,2957.html
*120GB SSD Roundup: Crucial m4 vs OCZ Agility 3 vs Patriot Torqx 2 vs Kingston SSDNOW V100*
http://www.hardcoreware.net/mid-range-ssd-comparison-2011/
*Test: Intel vs. SandForce (SSD 320, MX DS Turbo, SF Toggle NAND]*
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2011/test-intel-vs.-sandforce/
*NAND Flash Faces Off - Synchronous vs. Asynchronous*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/07/nand_flash_faces_off_synchronous_vs_asynchronous/1
*The SandForce Roundup: Corsair, Kingston, Patriot, OCZ, OWC & MemoRight SSDs Compared*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4604/...rsair-patriot-ocz-owc-memoright-ssds-compared
*Performance Testing Eight Patriot WildFire SF-2281 6Gbps SSDs on a LSI 9265-8i MegaRAID Card*
http://thessdreview.com/featured/pe...81-6gbps-ssds-on-a-lsi-9265-8i-megaraid-card/
*Seven SandForce SSDs Roundup: Corsair Force 3, Corsair Force GT, Kingston HyperX, OCZ Agility 3, OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS, Patriot Pyro and Patriot Wildfire.*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-kingston-ocz-patriot-ssd.html
*Crucial m4 SSD 64GB/128GB/256GB Review (Firmware 0009)*
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m4_ssd_64gb128gb_review_firmware_0009
*SSDs in the sweet spot: Modern contenders at 120-128GB*
http://techreport.com/articles.x/21672
*Seven SandForce SSDs Roundup: Corsair, Kingston, Patriot Memory and OCZ *
http://www.futurelooks.com/futurelo...d-up-kingston-corsair-patriot-memory-and-ocz/
*SSD scaling outside the sweet spot*
http://techreport.com/articles.x/21843
*Corsair Force GT 240GB & Crucial M4 256GB SSD Update*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Corsair-Force-GT-240GB--Crucial-M4-Update/?page=1
*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB & Wildfire 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-wildfire-240gb-ssd-review/
*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB & 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Patriot_Pryo_SE_Review/
*Corsair Force GT Series 240 GB and Corsair Force 3 Series 240 GB SSD Review*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-force-gt.html
*60/64 GB SSD Shootout: Crucial, Samsung, And SandForce*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tests-ssd-review-solid-state,3103.html
*Corsair Force GT & Performance Pro SATA III SSD Roundup*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1804/1/
*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB RAID0 SSD Review*
Patriot Pyro SE 120GB RAID0 
*RAID 0 of SSDs: Two Kingston HyperX 120 GB SSDs vs. Kingston HyperX 240 GB SSD*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kigston-hyperx-ssd-raid0.html
*SSD Performance Review - 270TB Written *
http://www.storagereview.com/ssd_performance_review_270tb_written
*Kingston SSDNow V+ 200 120GB RAID 0 Review
SSD RoundUp 2012: Battle for the Middle Earth *
http://www.hwbox.gr/reviews/16557-ssd-roundup-2012-battle-middle-earth.html
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1452.html
*Ten 60 GB SandForce-Based Boot Drives, Rounded-Up*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-60gb-benchmark-review,3137.html
*Intel 520 240GB SSD RAID 0 Performance Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-520-240gb-ssd-raid-0-performance-review.html
*OCZ Octane 512GB vs Crucial M4 512GB*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/...nd-indilinx-everest-vs-crucial-m4-512-gb.html
*    Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD RAID 0 Review  *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1457.html
*Sandisk Extreme 240GB SSD RAID Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=604
*SSDs from Mushkin: Chronos Deluxe 240 GB and Chronos 240 GB Review*
SSDs from Mushkin: Chronos deluxe 240 GB and Chronos 240 GB Review - X-bit labs
*120/128 GB SSD Roundup*
http://www.hwbox.gr/reviews/16557-ssd-roundup-2012-battle-middle-earth.html
*Marvell-Based SSDs From Corsair, Crucial, OCZ, And Plextor: Tested *
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/plextor-m3-crucial-m4-octane-performance-pro,3178.html
*OCZ Vertex 3 128GB RAID0 Review *
http://www.techreaction.net/2012/05/30/ocz-vertex-3-raid0-review/
*48 SSDs Round-up*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/2824/48-sata-600-ssds-round-up
*SSD 2012 roundup: Sixteen 120 and 128 GB SATA 6G SSDs*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/860-1/ssd-2012-roundup-sixteen-120-and-128-gb-sata-6g-ssds.html
*Kingston SSD Roundup: HyperX 240 GB, HyperX 3K 240 GB and SSDNow V+200 240 GB  *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-hyperx-3k-ssdnow-vplus200.html
* The Intel SSD 330 Series Review (60GB, 120GB, 180GB) *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5817/the-intel-ssd-330-review-60gb-120gb-180gb
*Ten 60/64 GB SSD round-up: small affordable SSDs  *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/2990/ten-6064-gb-ssd-round-up-small-affordable-ssds
*SSD 2012 roundup: 22 120GB and 128GB SATA 6G SSDs *
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-22-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html
*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, Kingston HyperX 240GB RAID 0 Review  *
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/ocz-vertex-4-256gb-kingston-hyperx-240gb-raid-0-review/16135/
* SSD RAID0 RoundUp 2012: RAID0 Strikes Back  *
http://www.hwbox.gr/reviews/18431-ssd-raid0-roundup-2012-raid0-strikes-back.html#content_start
*Corsair Force GT 240GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=741&pagenumber=13
*SSD Charts: 52 SSDs*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=550

* Micron RealSSD P400m Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6737/micron-p400m-review-200gb
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Micron-RealSSD-P400m-Enterprise-SSD-Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_p400m_enterprise_ssd_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/micron-p400m-review-consistently-good/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5198/micron-p400m-200gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p400m-ssd-enterprise,3424-2.html

*OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 480GB Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4470/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-480gb-preview
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=800&Itemid=60
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-review/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...-3-x2-480gb-pcie-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-RevoDrive-3-X2-PCI-Express-SSD-Performance-Preview/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-480gb-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1645/1/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-RevoDrive-3-x2-480GB-PCIe-SSD-Review-Seriously-Fast-Storage
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_revodrive_3_x2_480gb_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ew-1-5gb-read1-25gb-write200000-iops-for-699/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/revodrive-3-x2,2967.html

*OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 480GB Review Update*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_revodrive_3_x2_review_update

*OWC Mercury Accelsior 480GB PCI-E SSD Review*
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/owc-mercury-accelsior-480gb-pci-e-solid-state-drive-review/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/owc-accelsior-e2-pcie-ssd-review/

*SSD Reviews Database*
http://www.anandtech.com/tag/storage
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/content/reviews/storage/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/index/4/hard-drives-ssds.html
http://www.hexus.net/index.php?itemType=1&category=6
http://www.storagereview.com/reviews
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/SSD/
http://thessdreview.com/category/our-reviews/
http://www.tweaktown.com/cat/storage/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 22, 2011)

*Updated: August 5, 2012*

ADATA S510 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAA 
ADATA S511 60GB - Intel 29F64G08AAME1
ADATA S511 120GB - Intel 29F64G08AAME1
ADATA S511 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CAME1
Corsair Force Series 3 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAA
Corsair Force Series 3 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CAME1
Corsair Force Series GT 120GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME2 
Corsair Force Series GT 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAB
Corsair Force Series GT 240GB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAB
Corsair Force Series GS 240GB - SanDisk SDZNPQBHER-016GT
Corsair Performance 3 128GB - Toshiba TH58TVG7D2FBA89
Corsair Performance 3 256GB - Toshiba TH58TV68D2FBA89
Corsair Performance 3 256GB - Toshiba TH58TEG8D2HBA8C
Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB -
Crucial RealSSD C300 256MB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAB
Crucial RealSSD C300 512GB - 
Crucial m4 64GB - Micron 29F64G08CFACB
Crucial m4 128GB - Micron 29F64G08CFACB
Crucial m4 256MB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAB 
Crucial m4 512GB - Micron 29F256G08CJAAB
EDGE Boost Pro 120GB - Micron 26F64G08CBAAA
Intel SSD 510 120GB - Intel 29F64G08CAMDD
Intel SSD 510 250GB - Intel 29F16B08JAMDD
Intel SSD 330 120GB - Intel 29F16B08CCME2
Intel SSD 520 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CCME2
Future Storage 240GB - Toshiba TH58TAG802FBA89
Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME3
Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CCME3
Kingston HyperX 120GB - 
Kingston HyperX 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CCME2
Mach Xtreme DS Turbo 120GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME2
MemoRight FTM Plus 60GB -
MemoRight FTM Plus 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAB 
Memoright FTM Plus 240GB - 
Mushkin Chronos MX 120GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME3
Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB - Toshiba TH58TAG7D2FBA89 
Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB - Toshiba TH58TAG8D2FBA89 
OCZ Solid 3 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAA 
OCZ Agility 3 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAA 
OCZ Agility 3 240GB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAA
OCZ Agility 4 240GB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAA
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME2
OCZ Vertex 3 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CCME2
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB - Toshiba TH58TAG7D2FBAS9
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 240GB - Toshiba TH58TAG7D2FBA89 
OCZ Vertex 4 512GB - Intel 29F32B08JCME3
OWC Mercury Electra 6G 120GB -  
OWC Mercury Electra 6G 240GB – Intel 29F16BG08CAME1
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAB
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB – Micron 29F128G08CFAAB
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 120GB - Toshiba TH58TAG7D2FBA89
OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB - Toshiba TH58TAG7D2FBA89
Patriot Pyro 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAA 
Patriot Pyro 240GB - Intel 29F16B08CAME1
Patriot Pyro SE 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAB 
Patriot Pyro SE 240GB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAB 
Patriot Wildfire 120GB - Toshiba TH58TAG6D2FBA49
Plextor PX-128M2S 128GB - Toshiba TH58TAVG7D2FBA89
Plextor PX-256M2S 256GB - Toshiba TH58TAVG8D2FBA89 
Plextor PX-128M2P 128GB - Toshiba TH58TAVG7D2FBA89 
Plextor PX-256M2P 256GB - Toshiba TH58TAV68D2FDA88 
Plextor PX-128M3S 128GB - Toshiba TH58TEG7D2HBA4C
Plextor PX-256M3S 256GB - Toshiba TH58TEG8D2HBA8C
Plextor PX-128M3P 128GB - Toshiba TH58TEG7D2HBA4C
Plextor PX-256M3P 256GB - Toshiba TH58TEG8D2HBA8C
Plextor PX-256M5S 256GB - Micron 29F128G08CFAAB
Plextor PX-256M5P 256GB - Toshiba TH58TEG8D2JBA8C
Samsung SSD 830 256GB - Samsung K9PFGY8U7A-HCKO
Silicon Power V30 60GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME2
Silicon Power V30 120GB - Intel 29F64G08ACME2
Super Talent TeraDrive CT3 64GB - Micron 29F64G08CBAAA
Strontium Matrix Series 120GB - Micron 29F64G08CFACB
Team Xtreem S3 - Intel 29F64G08ACME2 
Zalman F1 120GB- Intel 29F64G08ACME3

http://wenku.baidu.com/view/91061cd026fff705cc170a20.html


*OCZ Agility 3 240GB SSD - Asynchronous NAND*







> As always, we look at the part number to tell us what's going on. Micron's part numbers are a little different than Intel's but the key things to pay attention to here are the 128G (128Gbit packages, 16GB per package) and characters 11 and 14. Character 11 here is an F, which corresponds to 2 die per package (2 x 8GB 25nm die in each NAND device) while number 14 is an A, indicating that this is asynchronous NAND. To date I've only encountered 25nm synchronous (represented by the letter B) NAND, but as with any other silicon device there's always a cost savings if you can sacrifice performance.


 http://www.anandtech.com/show/4346/ocz-agility-3-240gb-review

*OCZ Vertex 3 240GB SSD - Synchronous NAND*






> These are Intel 25nm NAND devices, looking at the part number tells us a little bit about them. You can ignore the first three characters in the part number, they tell you that you're looking at Intel NAND. Characters 4 - 6 (if you sin and count at 1) indicate the density of the package, in this case 64G means 64Gbits or 8GB. The next two characters indicate the device bus width (8-bytes). Now the ninth character is the important one - it tells you the number of die inside the package. These parts are marked A, which corresponds to one die per device. The second to last character is also important, here E stands for 25nm.
> 
> Once again we have sixteen NAND devices, eight on each side. OCZ standardized on Intel 25nm NAND for both capacities initially. The density string on the 240GB drive is 16B for 16Gbytes (128 Gbit), which makes sense given the drive has twice the capacity.
> 
> A look at the ninth character on these chips and you see the letter C, which in Intel NAND nomenclature stands for 2 die per package (J is for 4 die per package if you were wondering).


 http://www.anandtech.com/show/4316/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-review


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 22, 2011)

This is a nice list. Useful. Thanks.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice...!!! 

Dont forget OCF foe Vertex 3 240GB review! 

http://www.overclockers.com/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-ssd-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 23, 2011)

*Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD Review*


> Today we are analysing the latest drive from Patriot – the Wildfire 120GB. This specific drive is using 32nm Toshiba MLC NAND, the same memory used in the class leading MAX IOPS Vertex 3, which we reviewed earlier this year.


http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-wildfire-120gb-ssd-review/

*Future Storage 240GB SSD Review*


> Todays review is going to take a look at a SandForce controlled SSD which is being sold by a UK based company who are hoping to push low SSD prices in worldwide sales....


http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ssd-review-sandforce-makes-strides-worldwide/

*Performance Testing Eight Patriot WildFire SF-2281 6Gbps SSDs on a LSI 9265-8i MegaRAID Card*


> Its been a while in the making but The SSD Review has finally got its hands on eight (8) new generation SATA 3 SSDs in the name of Patriot Wildfire 120GB SATA 3 SSDs for RAID testing.
> 
> With a host of companies offering the latest SandForce controllers on their SSDs, Patriot is setting out to leap above the pack with the Wildfire series.
> 
> The latest offering from Patriot is sporting the new SF-2281 controller and paired with higher performing Toshiba Toggle Nand in a 16 chip configuration.  Buckle up as these drives are tweaked for performance and going to take you for a wild ride!


http://thessdreview.com/featured/pe...81-6gbps-ssds-on-a-lsi-9265-8i-megaraid-card/

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*


> With every other manufacturer well into their enthusiast SATA 6Gbps releases, it was only a matter of time until Kingston joined the fray.  Their new HyperX series uses long-life, high performance Intel NAND with a SandForce SF2281 controller which makes it one of the best possible combinations available for enthusiasts.


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/45558-kingston-hyperx-240gb-ssd-review.html


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2011)

Since I'm happy with most of my hardware, which SSD would all of you guys gets me the most bang for my buck?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 24, 2011)

Good idea, waht about adding compaires between them.


----------



## Sinzia (Aug 24, 2011)

any reviews on the msata SSD's? I got a lenovo y570 and that msata port is begging to be filled.


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 24, 2011)

*OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 480GB Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4470/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-480gb-preview
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=800&Itemid=60
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-revodrive-3-x2-review/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...-3-x2-480gb-pcie-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-RevoDrive-3-X2-PCI-Express-SSD-Performance-Preview/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1645/1/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-RevoDrive-3-x2-480GB-PCIe-SSD-Review-Seriously-Fast-Storage
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_revodrive_3_x2_480gb_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ew-1-5gb-read1-25gb-write200000-iops-for-699/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/revodrive-3-x2,2967.html


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 25, 2011)

onethreehill, please update and maintain your FIRST post... if this thread crosses a page it will be a pain to piece together all your (useful) posts!


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 25, 2011)

A nice list! However, the Kingston SSDNow V(+) series SSD's aren't listed. Just an observation. 

Found one for the SSDNow V+ 64GB: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=328&Itemid=60


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 26, 2011)

*Mach Xtreme DS Turbo 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/mach-xtreme-ds-turbo-120gb-ssd-review/

*Corsair Force 3 vs. Force GT 120 GB Solid State Drive Review*
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/arti...Force-GT-120-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1367

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB SSD Review (Toshiba Toggle NAND)*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/42...d_w_sf_2282_toshiba_toggle_review/index1.html

*Crucial M4 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/45718-crucial-m4-256gb-ssd-review.html


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 28, 2011)

*Runcore T50 120GB mSATA SSD Review  *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...orlds-first-6gbps-msata-ssd-hits-the-streets/

*Corsair Force Series 3 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1240/pg1/corsair-force-3-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html

* Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=571&sel_lang=english


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 30, 2011)

First post updated


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you get that you don't have to reproduce so much information if the OP has been updated. A simple "hey I have added XY and Z to the list in the OP" is sufficient!


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just ordered a 120GB Mushkin Enhanced Cronos Deluxe

I'll post some speeds once it get it up and running.


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 31, 2011)

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-mushkin-chronos-deluxe-120gb-ssd-review.html

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1351.html
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=571&sel_lang=english
http://www.techspot.com/review/431-kingston-hyperx-ssd/

*The Crucial m4 256GB SSD Update: Faster with FW0009*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4712/the-crucial-m4-ssd-update-faster-with-fw0009/1

*OCZ Vertex 3 240GB Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vertex_3_240_GB/1.html

*EDGE Boost Pro 120GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=814&Itemid=60


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 2, 2011)

My Chronos Enhanced Deluxe 120GB

This is with Win7 installed on it and running from it.


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 7, 2011)

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-community-customer-service-and-performance/

*Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.techwarelabs.com/kingston-hyperx-sandforce-ssd-bundle-kit/

*ADATA S511 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4267/adata_s511_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 8, 2011)

*Intel SSD 320 RAID Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_320_raid_review

*Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/42...e_sf_2281_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Crucial M4 256GB Update: The Power of Firmware*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...crucial-m4-256gb-update-power-firmware-2.html

*Crucial M4 256GB vs OCZ Vertex 3 240GB: New Firmware Face-Off*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2011/09/08/crucial-m4-vs-vertex-3-new-firmware-face-of/1

*Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/corsair-force-gt-sata-3-240gb-ssd-review-this-gt-is-on-fire/


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 8, 2011)

did you forget about http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/ ?


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 11, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> did you forget about http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/ ?


It is in first post


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 11, 2011)

*SandForce Driven: Seven SSDs on SF-2281 Controller *


> We tested seven high-speed solid state drives built on second generation SandForce controller that support SATA 6 Gbps. Please welcome our heroes: Corsair Force 3, Corsair Force GT, Kingston HyperX, OCZ Agility 3, OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS, Patriot Pyro and Patriot Wildfire.


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-kingston-ocz-patriot-ssd.html


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 12, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Do you get that you don't have to reproduce so much information if the OP has been updated. A simple "hey I have added XY and Z to the list in the OP" is sufficient!




Can you please add what you have listed over the past several days to the first post?


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 12, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Can you please add what you have listed over the past several days to the first post?


First post updated


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Kingston HyperX series should be included.

http://hardocp.com/article/2011/08/17/kingston_hyperx_ssd_240gb_120gb_storage_review/


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The Kingston HyperX series should be included.
> 
> http://hardocp.com/article/2011/08/17/kingston_hyperx_ssd_240gb_120gb_storage_review/


This review is in the first post


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 13, 2011)

*Patriot Wildfire 120 GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Patriot-Wildfire-120-GB-SSD-Review/1379

*Super Talent TeraDrive CT3 64GB SSD Review *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1693/1/


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-kingston-ocz-patriot-ssd.html


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 13, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Can you please add what you have listed over the past several days to the first post?


It would just be easier to add and then bump the thread instead of doing the work (copy/pasta, I know) twice. A mod has asked you to do that even.


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-kingston-ocz-patriot-ssd.html


Read post #23 



EarthDog said:


> It would just be easier to add and then bump the thread instead of doing the work (copy/pasta, I know) twice. A mod has asked you to do that even.


I agree it will be easier but you would not know what are the lastest reviews unless I highlight them. It is more work highlighting and "unhighlighting" them as newer reviews are posted.  

I am currently maintaining this list of reviews in another forum since January last year. It is easier for me to copy and paste from another forum


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 17, 2011)

*Silicon Power V30 60GB Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=2120&pageID=11024

*OCZ Agility 3 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ews/46281-ocz-agility-3-240gb-ssd-review.html

* Mach Xtreme MX-DS Turbo 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.ocinside.de/html/results/mach_xtreme_ds_turbo_120gb_ssd.html

* ADATA S511 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.ocinside.de/html/results/adata_s511_120gb_ssd.html


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://itshootout.com/r-367/ssd-shootout-a-group-test-of-seven-of-the-best-ssds/


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 20, 2011)

*Patriot Pyro 120GB SSD RAID0 Review*
http://www.techspot.com/review/434-patriot-pyro-ssd/

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SATA 6Gbit/s SSD Review*
http://techgage.com/article/kingston_hyperx_240gb_sata_6gbits_ssd_review/1

*Super Talent TeraDrive CT3 120GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/super-talent-teradrive-ct3-120gb-ssd-review/

*Mach Xtreme Technology MX DS Turbo 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Mach-Xtreme-Technology-MX-DS-Turbo-120-GB-SSD-Review/1380
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mach_Xtreme/MX-DS_Turbo_120_GB_SSD/

*Seven SandForce SSDs Roundup: ADATA S511, Corsair Force GT, Kingston HyperX, OCZ Agility 3 and OCZ Vertex 3.*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=589

*Crucial m4 SSD 64GB/128GB Review (Firmware 0009)*
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m4_ssd_64gb128gb_review_firmware_0009


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 23, 2011)

*Samsung SSD 830 256GB Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-830-ssd-toggle-mode,3034.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...ies-256gb-ssd-launch-review-introduction.html
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_830_review_256gb
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Samsung-SSD-830-Series-Preview/

*Samsung SSD 830 512GB Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4863/the-samsung-ssd-830-review

*ADATA S511 240GB Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/09/22/adata-s511-240gb-review/1

*Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/patriot-wildfire-120gb-6gbs-solid-state-drive-review/

*Patriot Pyro 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-pyro-120gb-ssd-review/


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2011)

BUMP. Add to first post again please! Im tired of searchingthrough the thread for the new ones. Just put em up. Maybe it would be best to put the newest ones either up top or on the bottom and note that in the first post. Sure beats searching, saves you a bit of work, and makes the data more organized.

You also didnt add the review I listed for the 240GB OCZ Vertex 3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ive been rocking one of these for almost a year now......

http://www.guru3d.com/article/gskill-phoenix-pro-120gb-ssd-review/


Shes been good thus far.


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 26, 2011)

*SSDs in the sweet spot: Modern contenders at 120-128GB*


> Today, 120-128GB SSDs can be had for around $200, putting them right in the sweet spot typically occupied by our favorite CPUs and graphics cards. Since we don't yet have a real favorite among the current class of solid-state drives, we've spent weeks running nine SSDs through an expanded storage test suite on new Sandy Bridge hardware. Over the following pages, we'll take a closer look at Corsair's Performance 3, Force 3, and Force GT; Crucial's m4; Intel's 320 and 510 Series; Kingston's HyperX; and OCZ's Agility 3 and Vertex 3 SSDs to see which ones deserve a spot in your notebook or desktop PC.


http://techreport.com/articles.x/21672


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 27, 2011)

*Samsung SSD 830 256GB Review*
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/samsung_830_series_256gb_ssd_review,1.html

*Samsung SSD 830 512GB Review*
http://www.techspot.com/review/443-samsung-830-ssd-series/

*ADATA S511 60GB SSD Review *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/adata-s511-series-60gb-ssd-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 29, 2011)

*OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/OCZ_Vertex_3_Max_IOPS_VTX3MI-25SAT3-240G/2129.html

*Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1270/pg1/patriot-wildfire-120gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Patriot/Wildfire_120_GB/

*Seven SandForce SSDs Roundup: Corsair, Kingston, Patriot and OCZ *
http://www.futurelooks.com/futurelo...d-up-kingston-corsair-patriot-memory-and-ocz/

*Samsung SSD 830 256GB Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/09/29/samsung-ssd-830-256gb-review/1

*MemoRight FTM Plus 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/memoright-ftm-plus-240gb-ssd-review-sata-iii/


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 3, 2011)

*Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4324/corsair_force_gt_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## bogmali (Oct 3, 2011)

onethreehill said:


> *Seven SandForce SSDs Roundup: Corsair, Kingston, Patriot and OCZ *
> http://www.futurelooks.com/futurelo...d-up-kingston-corsair-patriot-memory-and-ocz/




Good one, author is a good friend of mine


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome thread thanks! I have been looking for a SSD and i really like the Adata s511 and found out its only $169 for 120Gb on newegg right now
ADATA S511 Series AS511S3-120GM-C 2.5" 120GB SATA ...


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 10, 2011)

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...xe_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*Crucial m4 512GB SSD Review: FW0009 *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...ate_drive_w_the_0009_update_review/index.html


----------



## TheOne (Oct 11, 2011)

*OCZ RevoDrive Hybrid (100GB SSD/ 1TB HDD)*

*OCZ Technology RevoDrive Hybrid - PCIe 100GB SSD / 1TB HDD Review - HardwareHeaven.com*

Also the OCZ Synapse is available on Newegg.com, $155 for the 64GB (32GB), and $255 + Shipping for the 128GB (64GB).


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 15, 2011)

*OWC Mercury Aura Pro Express 6G Review  *
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_aura_pro_express_6g_review

*Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1723/1/

*OCZ Vertex 3 240GB Solid State Drive Review *
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/

*OCZ RevoDrive Hybrid 1TB HDD/SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...ie-100gb-ssd-1tb-hdd-review-introduction.html
http://www.guru3d.com/news/ocz-revodrive-hybrid-review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/hard-drives/zardon/ocz-revodrive-hybrid-1tb-hddssd-review/

*Intel 320 Series SSD 300GB Review *
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/320_SSD_300_GB/

*Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_gt_review_240gb


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 18, 2011)

*Silicon Power Velox Series V30 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/43...v30_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*SSD scaling outside the sweet spot*
http://techreport.com/articles.x/21843


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 24, 2011)

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/13965-patriot-pyro-se-120gb-ssd-review

*Plextor PX-256M2P 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.cdrlabs.com/Reviews/plextor-px-256m2p-256gb-solid-state-drive.html


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 29, 2011)

*OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 Review Update*


> Over the summer we reviewed a pre-production version of the 480GB OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 SSD. Even though the hardware and firmware were not final builds, the RevoDrive 3 X2 was still incredibly impressive, given the speedy PCIe interface and four SandForce SF-2281 processors. We've finally been able to log enough time with the production version of the RevoDrive 3 X2 and our excitement over the platform has done nothing but grow. In fact, the performance of the card rose so signficantly that we had to adjust the scale of our benchmark charts to compensate.
> http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_revodrive_3_x2_review_update


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 29, 2011)

You ought to add the PCPer decoder ring to your database list.


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 6, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> You ought to add the PCPer decoder ring to your database list.


I have seen the list before. Need updating


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 8, 2011)

*Plextor PX-256M2P 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm2p_ssd_review_256gb

*MemoRight FTM Plus 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4397/memoright_ftm_plus_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Solid State Drive Roundup 2011 *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=541

*OCZ Synapse Cache SSD Review  *
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_synapse_cache_ssd_review


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 13, 2011)

*Corsair Force GT 240GB & Crucial M4 256GB SSD Update*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Corsair-Force-GT-240GB--Crucial-M4-Update/?page=1


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 16, 2011)

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Kingston-HyperX-240-GB-SSD-Review/1428

*ADATA S511 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/adata_s511_review_240gb


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 24, 2011)

*OCZ Octane SSD 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_octane_ssd_review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5147/the-ocz-octane-review-512gb
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...e-512gb-sata-iii-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Octane-Series-SATA-III-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Octane-512GB-SSD-Full-Review-Indilinx-Has-Returned-Everest

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB SSD Review*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/32702-patriot-pyro-se-120gb-ssd/

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB & Wildfire 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-wildfire-240gb-ssd-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 25, 2011)

*Exploring SSD Performance In Battlefield 3, F1 2011, And Rift*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-rift-ssd,3062.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2011)

I find CrystalMark isnt always 100% accurate for benching SSDs'

I always prefer ATTO and my benches are faster then the review for the 128Gb Crucial M4.

I get at least 520-530mb/s (maybe more) read tops


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 3, 2011)

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...rmance-pro-256gb-ssd-review-introduction.html

*Samsung 830 Series 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/samsung-830-series-512gb-ssd-review/

*OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22078

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4454/patriot_pyro_se_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*Plextor PX-512M3 512GB SSD Review *
http://en.expreview.com/2011/11/29/exclusive-review-of-plextor-m3-series-true-speed-ssd/19066.html/2

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/kingston_hyperx_ssd_review_240gb


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 7, 2011)

*Plextor PX-M3S 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm3s_ssd_review

*Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/storage/samsung_830_sata3_ssd_256gb_review/1

*Crucial m4 256GB SSD Review*
http://techgage.com/article/crucial_m4_256gb_sata_6gbits_ssd_review/

*Corsair Force GT Series 240 GB and Corsair Force 3 Series 240 GB SSD Review*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-force-gt.html

*OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1793/4/

*ADATA S510 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/adata-s510-120gb-solid-state-drive-review/

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/948/ssd-pyro-se-240-go-240-go-de-feu-deuxieme.html

* OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-octane-512gb-ssd-review/


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2011)

well looking at SSD but have no clue on that to look for, just want something fast and cheap on newegg 

want something big enough for OS/benching


----------



## Zen_ (Dec 13, 2011)

SanDisk Ultra SDSSDH-120G-G25 2.5" 120GB SATA II I...

Anyone seen a review for this Sandisk SSD? Really tempting at that price.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 13, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> SanDisk Ultra SDSSDH-120G-G25 2.5" 120GB SATA II I...
> 
> Anyone seen a review for this Sandisk SSD? Really tempting at that price.



Id rather shell out the extra bit of money and get the Mushkin Chronos for faster read and writes.


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 16, 2011)

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/12/08/kingston-hyper-x-240gb-review/1

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=840&Itemid=60

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-performance-pro-256gb-ssd-review/

*Silicon Power Velox V30 60GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silicon_Power/Velox_V30_60_GB/

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB & 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/patriot_pyro_se/8.htm

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB Review*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/32900-corsair-performance-pro-ssd-256gb/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/corsair-performance-pro-256gb-ssd-review/

*Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1795/1/

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-ssd-review/

*Mushkin Chronos 60GB SSD Review*
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mushkin_chronos/


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 24, 2011)

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_performance_pro_ssd_256gb_review

*Crucial M4 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/news/crucial-m4-128gb-ssd-review/

*Crucial M4 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Crucial_RealSSD_C400_256GB/2156.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Patriot_Pyro_SE_SSD_Review/2158.html

*ADATA S511 240 GB SSD Review*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/adata-s511.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB RAID0 SSD Review*
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/patriot_pyro_se_120gb_raid0,1.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, surprised this is the first time I'm seeing this. Thanks for the compilations!


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 28, 2011)

* Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/patriot_pyro_se_review_240gb

*OCZ Octane 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5272/ocz-octane-128gb-ssd-review

*OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/octane-sata-indilinx-benchmark-performance,3081.html


----------



## Super XP (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't wait to get my Corsair Force Series 3 180GB SSD. Question, should I install Win 7 x64 on it or just use it as a pure gaming drive. I plan on putting my STEAM folder along with other game folders on this drive.

Thanks,


----------



## radrok (Dec 29, 2011)

Install Win7 on it, I have tried many ways to get the best out of an SSD and installing your OS to it is one of the most profiting things you could do 
Games loading times aren't going to benefit THAT much from it apart from a few games, this is probably because I used a 10k RPM HDD for them, if you were using a 7,2k you should see a good amount of time saved on loading 
What you'll really feel different is your OS that gets quick and snappy, no more waiting times and such.


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 2, 2012)

*Corsair Force Series 3 120GB and 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_3_review

*Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1415.html

*RunCore Pro V 120GB SATA III SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/45...sata_iii_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*Crucial M4 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/55-storage/8631-review-crucial-m4-256gb-ssd.html

*Patriot Pyro 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/55-storage/8630-review-patriot-pyro-120gb-ssd.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 14, 2012)

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...corsair-performance-pro-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Corsair_Performance_Pro/
*OCZ Octane 128GB SSD Review*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/33369-ocz-octane-ssd-128gb/

*Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_240_GB/

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB & 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Patriot_Pryo_SE_Review/

*60/64 GB SSD Shootout: Crucial, Samsung, And SandForce*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tests-ssd-review-solid-state,3103.html

*Corsair Performance Series Pro 256GB Solid State Drive Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/45...pro_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Corsair Force GT & Performance Pro SATA III SSD Roundup*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1804/1/

*Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1415.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB RAID0 SSD Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Patriot-Pyro-SE-SATA-III-Solid-State-Drive-Review/


----------



## erixx (Jan 26, 2012)

impressive thread!! THANK YOU!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 28, 2012)

If this is not the place to post. PM me and I will pull it.


New Plextor M3 128GB SSD F/W: 1.01, on sata2:


----------



## erixx (Jan 29, 2012)

I just installed my SSD (Sata3, super fast) the other day.

YES: everything is "crispier"

NO: "best upgrade in 30 years evar" as many here state.

REALLY: Nothing worth to tell. Everything is as ordinary, as before. Maybe because my kit is already fuckin'4400 Mhz fast. But for sure the Samsung 830 looks like a piece of jewelry : )

Just to let you know.


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 29, 2012)

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Performance_Pro_256_GB_SSD/

*RAID 0 of SSDs: Two Kingston HyperX 120 GB SSDs vs. Kingston HyperX 240 GB SSD*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kigston-hyperx-ssd-raid0.html

*Zalman SSD-F1 Series 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...ssd-f1-series-240gb-ssd0240f1--1056048/review

*Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4520/samsung_830_series_128gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 240GB SSD Review*
http://vr-zone.com/articles/ocz-vertex-3-max-iops-240gb-ssd-review/14603.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.funkykit.com/component/c...ge/8775-review-patriot-pyro-se-240gb-ssd.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Patriot Pyro and Wildfire SSD Review - IMFT Async vs. Toshiba Toggle-mode Flash*
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storag...eview-IMFT-Async-vs-Toshiba-Toggle-mode-Flash

*Crucial m4 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/crucial_m4_512gb,1.html


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 4, 2012)

*SSD performance scaling across the spectrum*
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22358

*Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSD Review *
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22401

*Corsair Force Series 3 and Force Series GT SSD Full Review*
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Corsair-Force-Series-3-and-Force-Series-GT-SSD-Full-Review


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 6, 2012)

*Intel SSD 520 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5508/...cherryville-brings-reliability-to-sandforce/1
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=850&Itemid=60
http://bjorn3d.com/articles/Intel_SSD_520_240GB/2170.html
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/intel-520-series-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...0-intel-520-240gb-cherryville-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardware.fr/focus/60/intel-ssd-520-series-1ers-tests.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1399/pg1/intel-520-series-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Intel-SSD-520-Series-240-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1484
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/34729-intel-520-series-ssd-240gb/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SSD-520-Series-SandforceBased-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://www.guru3d.com/article/intel-series-520-240gb-ssd-review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/intel-520-series-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/intel-520-series-240gb-raid-0-update-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1815/1/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_520_240gb/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1435.html
http://techgage.com/article/meet_intels_cherryville_520_series_240gb_ssd_review/
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22415
http://www.techspot.com/review/495-intel-ssd-520-series/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...-intel-releases-amazing-sandforce-driven-ssd/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-520-sandforce-review-benchmark,3124.html
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_520_review
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_520_raid_review


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 11, 2012)

*OCZ Octane 1.13 Firmware Update: Improving 4KB Random Write Performance*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5529/...re-update-faster-4kb-random-write-performance


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 17, 2012)

*Zalman F1 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/zalman-f1.html

*OCZ Octane 128GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22470

*Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/kingston_ssdnow_v200_review
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/Kingston_SSDNow_200V_120GB/2184.html

*OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_octane_512gb_indilinx/

*Intel 520 240GB SSD RAID 0 Performance Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-520-240gb-ssd-raid-0-performance-review.html

*OCZ Vertex 3 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardcoreware.net/ocz-vertex-3-240gb-ssd-review/

*Intel SSD 520 240GB Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/intel-ssd-520.html
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18042&Itemid=23

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/owc-mercury-extreme-pro-6g-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/

*RunCore Pro V Max 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1855/1/

*Plextor M3 / M3S 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4567/plextor_m3_m3s_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html


----------



## Crazykenny (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome thread, glad to see my SSD isnt that bad. Still considering upgrading to a M4 Crucial. Might aswell keep this one to store my games


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 25, 2012)

*Memoright FTM Plus Slim 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/memoright_ftm_plus_slim_review

*OCZ Agility 3 240GB SSD Review  *
http://vr-zone.com/articles/ocz-agility-3-240gb-ssd-review/15024.html

*OCZ Octane 512GB vs Crucial M4 512GB*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/...nd-indilinx-everest-vs-crucial-m4-512-gb.html

*Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1449.html

* OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-octane.html


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 29, 2012)

*SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_extreme_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/45...with_24nm_toggle_mode_flash_review/index.html

*Plextor PX-M3S 256GB Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=590

*SSD Performance Review - 270TB Written *
http://www.storagereview.com/ssd_performance_review_270tb_written


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 3, 2012)

*Plextor PX-M3S 256GB Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=590

*	Kingston SSDNow V+ 200 120GB RAID 0 Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1452.html

*Ten 60 GB SandForce-Based Boot Drives, Rounded-Up*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-60gb-benchmark-review,3137.html


----------



## raptori (Mar 6, 2012)

Any SSD recommendation to use with Marvell 9128 chip ?


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 9, 2012)

*OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.techreaction.net/2012/03/07/ocz-vertex-3-120gb/

*Kingston SSDNow V+ 200 120GB SSD Review*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/35885-kingston-ssdnow-v200-120gb/

*OCZ Vertex 3 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/a...240GB-SATA-III-2.5-SSD-Review/0#axzz1ouLi5BFB


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 15, 2012)

*24nm Flash SSD Faceoff - SanDisk Extreme Retake and Plextor M3 Pro*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4..._extreme_retake_and_plextor_m3_pro/index.html

*	Samsung 830 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1455.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 120GB SSD Review  *
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/patriot_pyro_se_120gb_ssd_review,1.html

* OCZ Octane 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/ocz_octane_512gb,1.html


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 16, 2012)

* Marvell Super Heroes: Corsair Performance Pro, Crucial m4 and Plextor M3S Solid State Drives*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/marvell-ssd.html

* Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1874/1/

*Patriot Pyro SE 240 GB SSD Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/patriot-pyro-se.html

*	Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD RAID 0 Review  *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1457.html


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 25, 2012)

*Plextor M3 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarelook.com/reviews/plextor-m3-128gb-ssd-review_156_1.html

*OWC Mercury Aura Pro Express 6G 480GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_aura_pro_express_6g_review_480gb

*Kingston SSDNow V+200 90GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/kingston-ssdnow-v200-90gb-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 31, 2012)

*Plextor M3 Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...px_128m3p_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Plextor M3 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...px_256m3p_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm3p_ssd_review

*Plextor M3 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1469.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.techreaction.net/2012/03/29/patriot-pyro-se-240gb-review/

*Sandisk Extreme 240GB SSD RAID Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=604

*Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=602

* SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=591


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 4, 2012)

*SSDs from Mushkin: Chronos Deluxe 240 GB and Chronos 240 GB Review*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/mushkin-chronos-ssd.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_4_ssd_review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5719/ocz-vertex-4-review-256gb-512gb
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/52963-ocz-vertex-4-512gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...te-drive-512gb-256gb-review-introduction.html
http://techreport.com/articles.x/22736
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1888/1/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-4-ssd-review/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-4-Indilinx-Everest-2Infused-SSD-Review/?page=7
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...erest_2_256gb_and_512gb_ssd_review/index.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-4-512gb-ssd-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vertex-4-everest-2-benchmark,3172.html

*Plextor M3 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5628/the-plextor-m3-review


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 7, 2012)

*Verbatim 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1477.html..

*Plextor M3 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://tbreak.com/tech/2012/04/plextor-m3-pro-256-gb-ssd-review/

*ADATA XPG SX900 256GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...expanded-capacity-and-sandforce-driven-speed/


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 14, 2012)

*120GB-128GB SSD Roundup *
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-16-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/kingston-hyperx-3k-120gb-ssd-review/

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.storagereview.com/kingston_hyperx_3k_ssd_review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5734/kingston-hyperx-3k-240gb-ssd-review

*Micron RealSSD C400 mSATA 128GB SSD Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5735/micron-c400-msata-128gb-ssd-review
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_realssd_c400_msata_ssd_review


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 18, 2012)

*Intel SSD 330 Series 180GB Review*
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1059/test-ssd-intel-330-series-180-go.html

*Kingston HyperX 240GB 3K SSDs in RAID 0 Configuration *
http://www.bjorn3d.com/articles/2x_Kingston_HyperX_240GB_3K_SSDs_in_RAID_0_Configuration/2222.html


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 22, 2012)

*Intel SSD 330 Series 120GB Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_330_review


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 28, 2012)

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=722&sel_lang=english

*Corsair Force Series 3 180GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46..._3_180gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html

*Corsair Force Series GT 180GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46..._gt_180gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Patriot Pyro SE 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/53235-patriot-pyro-se-240gb-ssd-review.html


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Apr 29, 2012)

Still missing several from here. I consider that site the best there is for SSDs. The reviewer just puts it all out there and if a drive is a POS he says so. 

hehe


----------



## onethreehill (May 1, 2012)

*120/128 GB SSD Roundup*
http://www.hwbox.gr/reviews/16557-ssd-roundup-2012-battle-middle-earth.html

*Marvell-Based SSDs From Corsair, Crucial, OCZ, And Plextor: Tested *
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/plextor-m3-crucial-m4-octane-performance-pro,3178.html


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 1, 2012)

Is there ever a reason why anyone would pepper their SSD in real life for 20 minutes with random write data? No, it is impossible to do in the real world. You can fill a 120GB SSD up in what, 8 to 12 minutes if the data is coming from another high speed SSD. With that in mind, why the hell would you abuse a drive and then act like this is a normal occurrence? Like every day someone is just blasting an SSD in their system with massive amounts of random data. 

IT IS LIKE TAKING A SHOWER WITH A PRESSURE WASHER!

Here is another one for you.

ADATA SP900 256GB SandForce SSD Review that covers the broken TRIM issue on firmware v5.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...ion_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## jman20nnsss (May 1, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## onethreehill (May 8, 2012)

*OCZ Vertex 4 SSD Review (Firmware v1.4RC)*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_4_ssd_review_firmware_v14rc
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-4-ssd-revisited-with-fw-14rc-review/


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 8, 2012)

OCZ Vertex 4 Firmware Update 1.4RC

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4...n_the_firmware_testing_with_v1_4rc/index.html


----------



## Stephen hot (May 9, 2012)

In the early hours of this morning, around 5:30am Geneva time, both beams were successfully ramped to 3.5 TeV, 3 times higher than ever before! Even more encouraging.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 9, 2012)

OCZ Vertex 4 128GB Review w/1.4 RC6

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47..._drive_review_with_1_4_r6_firmware/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (May 9, 2012)

*Intel SSD 520 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/intel_520_series_480gb_review,1.html


----------



## onethreehill (May 15, 2012)

*OCZ Petrol 128GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_petrol_ssd_review

* Corsair Performance Series Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5785/corsair-performance-series-pro-256gb-review


----------



## onethreehill (May 19, 2012)

*Intel 330 60, 120 and 180GB Reviews*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-330-review-benchmark,3190.html

*Plextor M3 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/2732/plextor-m3-pro-256gb-ssd-reviewed


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 19, 2012)

*Intel 330 128GB*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=625

*Intel 520 2x 120GB RAID*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=619

*Intel 520 120GB*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=617

*Data Memory Systems Celerity Plus 6G*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...lus_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (May 26, 2012)

* Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB and SSDNow V+200 240GB Review*
http://www.techspot.com/review/530-kingston-240gb-ssd/


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 26, 2012)

*Comay Venus Pro 3 120GB w/Built in Power Protection*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4707/comay_venus_pro_3_128gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


*MyDigitalSSD BP3 512GB - First Phison S8 and First Toshiba Toggle 2 Review w/ alpha firmware*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4..._drive_phison_s8_exclusive_preview/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (May 28, 2012)

*ADATA SX900 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/adata-sx900-256gb-ssd-review/


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 31, 2012)

*Comay Venus Pro 3 240GB w/Built in Power Protection*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=630


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 2, 2012)

*SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/39989-sandisk-extreme-ssd-240gb/

*Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB & Chronos 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.kitguru.net/components/s...hronos-deluxe-120gb-chronos-240gb-ssd-review/

*Corsair Force Series GT Family Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_gt_family_review

*OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.4) *
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-4-128gb-ssd-review-fw-1-4/

* OCZ Vertex 4 256GB and 512GB SSD Reviews (Firmware v1.4)*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vertex-4.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.4)*
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/OCZ_Vertex_4_256GB/


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 8, 2012)

*Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-ssdnow-v200.html

*OCZ Petrol 128GB SSD Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-petrol.html

*Mushkin Chronos MX 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1939/1/

*ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5710/the-adata-xpg-sx900-128gb-review-maximizing-sandforce-capacity

*Corsair Performance Series Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/07/corsair_performance_series_pro_256gb_ssd_review


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 10, 2012)

19nm Toshiba Toggle 

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24506...ith_toshiba_19nm_toggle_mode_flash/index.html

20nm IMFT ONFi2

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24507...chmarks_with_imft_20nm_onfi2_flash/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 11, 2012)

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120/240 GB SSDs Reviews *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/2794/kingston-hyperx-3k-120240-gb-ssds-reviewed


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 12, 2012)

Another review of the HyperX 3K where the reviewer failed to notice that TRIM is broken. Same thing with the ADATA SP900 / SX900 drives. One day you guys will realize there is only one play for real SSD reviews online.


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 14, 2012)

*SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1943/1/

*Intel SSD 520 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=752&pgno=1

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...4737-kingston-hyperx-3k-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1526.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.4)*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=926&Itemid=60


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Comay Venus Pro 3 120GB w/Built in Power Protection*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=634


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 27, 2012)

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1961/1/

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.4)*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/06/27/ocz-vertex-4-256gb-review/1
http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1531&page=5

*Intel 330 Series 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1528/pg1/intel-330-series-ssd-120gb-review-introduction.html

*48 SSDs Round-up*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/2824/48-sata-600-ssds-round-up

*SSD 2012 roundup: Sixteen 120 and 128 GB SATA 6G SSDs*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/860-1/ssd-2012-roundup-sixteen-120-and-128-gb-sata-6g-ssds.html


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 27, 2012)

*MyDigitalSSD Bullet Proof 3 256GB mSATA Solid State Drive Review*

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...6gb_msata_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Intel 910 800GB and 400GB PCI Express Solid State Drive Review*

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...i_express_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*SuperSSpeed S301 Hyper SLC 120GB Solid State Drive Review*

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...slc_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*MyDigitalSSD SMART 256GB mSATA Solid State Drive Review*

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...6gb_msata_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 3, 2012)

*OCZ Agility 4 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=644


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, I think that's the first time Agility 4 has been reviewed!


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 4, 2012)

*Plextor M3 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5851/plextor-m3-pro-256gb-review

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.techspot.com/review/543-ocz-vertex-4/
http://techgage.com/article/ocz_vertex_4_240gb_sata_6gbits_ssd_review/

*Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD Review (SF-2282)*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=642


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 11, 2012)

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.5)  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=646


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 11, 2012)

Now you are getting it

*Biwin NuvoDrive NX (NOVACHIPS BUGATTI!!!!!) 300GB*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4...ps_bugatti_preview_world_exclusive/index.html



*OCZ Vertex 3 480GB*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4820/ocz_vertex_3_480gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 12, 2012)

*MyDigitalSSD Bullet Proof 3 256GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=650


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 22, 2012)

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.5)  *
http://www.guru3d.com/article/ocz-vertex-4-ssd-review-with-15-firmware/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vertex_4_256_GB/

*  Plextor M5S 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6090/plextor-m5s-256gb-review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4849/plextor_px_m5s_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index1.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 25, 2012)

*Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-force-gs-240gb-ssd-review/


----------



## Raw (Jul 25, 2012)

*Absolute fastest SSD on the market today??*

I want to know what the absolute fastest SSD is on the market today in the 120-250GB range.
So far, I have found the following statement but is it fact? I know reliability is awesome with Intel's Cherryville but I want to find the fastest drive, forget reliability for a moment.


Re: I only have one data point where the 520 behaves better than other SF-2281 based drives, but that alone is a perfect example of what you pay for with Intel. This is exactly what we've been waiting for. If you want the *absolute fastest SSD on the market today*, the Intel SSD 520 is the only drive to get. If you're put off by the price, Samsung's SSD 830 is an excellent alternative.
Read more at http://www.anandtech.com/show/5508/...eliability-to-sandforce/9#Rt948QYxrkYwOZ5y.99


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2012)

I think OCZ Deneva SLC, should be 1000 USD or so


----------



## Raw (Jul 25, 2012)

*Thanks Wizzard*



W1zzard said:


> I think OCZ Deneva SLC, should be 1000 USD or so



Thanks Wizzard...I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 25, 2012)

If you want fast but at a consumer price then this is your drive.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...slc_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

It uses the same controller as the Intel 520 but has super flash (SLC for the technical).


----------



## Raw (Jul 25, 2012)

*If you want fast*



HighEndToys said:


> If you want fast but at a consumer price then this is your drive.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/47...slc_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
> 
> It uses the same controller as the Intel 520 but has super flash (SLC for the technical).



Thanks to both of you guys, that's just the kind of information I wanted to read.


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 27, 2012)

*Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Force_GS_240_GB/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=809&sel_lang=english


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 29, 2012)

*Kingston SSD Roundup: HyperX 240 GB, HyperX 3K 240 GB and SSDNow V+200 240 GB  *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-hyperx-3k-ssdnow-vplus200.html


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 29, 2012)

Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD Review

http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=658


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 31, 2012)

* Plextor M5S 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.storagereview.com/plextor_pxm5s_ssd_review

* OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review  *
http://hitechlegion.com/news-press/affiliate/29876-ocz-alt4-256-tsr-730

* OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD Review (Firmware v1.5) *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/55765-ocz-vertex-4-128gb-ssd-review.html

*Corsair Force GS 240 GB Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=658
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_force_gs_240gb_review,1.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/43117-corsair-force-series-gs-240gb/

* The Intel SSD 330 Series Review (60GB, 120GB, 180GB) *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5817/the-intel-ssd-330-review-60gb-120gb-180gb


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 4, 2012)

* OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/29885-ocz-vertex4-256gb-ssd

*Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/08/02/corsair_force_gt_240_gb_ssd_review

* OCZ Vertex 4 128/256 GB and New Firmware 1.5*
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vertex-4-128gb-256gb.html

*OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD Review , Firmware 1.4/1.5 Tested*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6074/ocz-vertex-4-review-128gb


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 8, 2012)

*Ten 60/64 GB SSD round-up: small affordable SSDs  *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/2990/ten-6064-gb-ssd-round-up-small-affordable-ssds

*Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/48...px_256m5p_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review   *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/48...y_4_256gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=815&sel_lang=english
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-agility-4-256-ssd-review-57p-per-gb/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Agility_4_256_GB/

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD Review  *
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/08/08/kingston-hyperx-3k-120gb-review/1

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.tech-kings.net/home/inde...ston-hyperx-3k-240-gb-ssd&catid=40:harddrives

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.overclockers.com/ocz-vertex-4-256g-ssd-review
http://www.cdrlabs.com/Reviews/ocz-vertex-4-256gb-solid-state-drive.html

*Corsair Force GS 240 GB Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4884/corsair_force_gs_240gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 20, 2012)

*Plextor M5 Pro 128GB review: fastest SSD currently around*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3028/plextor-m5-pro-128gb-review-fastest-ssd-currently-around

* Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_neutron_gtx_ssd_review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6058/corsair-neutron-gtx-ssd-256gb-review

* Corsair Neutron and Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4...iew_lamd_or_wolf_in_a_7mm_package/index1.html


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 22, 2012)

* SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/sandisk-extreme-ssd-240gb.html

* Samsung 830 Series 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/830_Series_SSD_512_GB/


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> I think OCZ Deneva SLC, should be 1000 USD or so


I know this is an old post but...

What about the revodrives? They are SSD's but on PCIe and they blow away that drive (actually as do most of the modern drives). That IO is brutally low and transfer speeds are nearly half of the fastest 2.5" SSD's...


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 26, 2012)

*SanDisk Extreme 240GB Fixed TRIM SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/48...ixed_trim_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB Review  *
http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/kingston_hyperx_3k_240gb

* OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/ocz-agility-4-256gb/


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 28, 2012)

* OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardcoreware.net/vertex-...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+HcwTechBlog+(HCW+Feed)

* ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SSD Review *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2012/1/

* Transcend SSD720 128GB SSD Review *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3063/transcend-ssd720-128gb-ssd-review-modern-sandforce

*  OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_agility_4_256gb/

*  Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3067/corsair-force-gs-240-gb-review-sandforce-meets-sandisk


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Aug 29, 2012)

Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB with Working TRIM that you can Download.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4902/kingston_hyperx_3k_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 29, 2012)

*   Crucial v4 256GB vs. OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Shootout*
http://www.techspot.com/review/566-crucial-v4-vs-ocz-agility-4-ssd/

*  Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../56328-corsair-force-gs-240gb-ssd-review.html

*  Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=683


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Aug 29, 2012)

VisionTek Racer 120GB 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49...ies_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html

One of the best SSD reviews ever written.


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 30, 2012)

HighEndToys said:


> VisionTek Racer 120GB
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49...ies_120gb_solid_state_drive_review/index.html
> 
> One of the best SSD reviews ever written.


???? 

*OWC Mercury Accelsior 480GB PCI-E SSD Review*
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/owc-mercury-accelsior-480gb-pci-e-solid-state-drive-review/

* VisionTek Racer Series 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/49...e_drive_review/index.html#uWvpBqYLGcIX0DL1.99

*  Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../56328-corsair-force-gs-240gb-ssd-review.html


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 1, 2012)

*  Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6153/plextor-m5-pro-256gb-review

* OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6143/ocz-agility-4-256gb-review++

* SSD 2012 roundup: 20 120 and 128 GB SATA 6G SSDs*
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-20-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 3, 2012)

*  Plextor M5 Pro 128GB SSD Review *
http://xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/storage/plextor-m5-pro-ssd/

*  Samsung 830 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/samsung-830-revisited-256gb-ssd-review/15023/

*  SuperSSpeed S302 Hyper Gold MLC 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4917/supersspeed_s302_hyper_gold_mlc_240gb_ssd_review/index.html

* OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review  *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3068/ocz-agility-4-256gb-ssd-review-the-best-affordable-256-gb-ssd


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 6, 2012)

* Corsair Neutron Series 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/04/corsair_neutron_series_240gb_ssd_review/1

*Plextor M5S 256 GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/m5s-256gb-ssd-benchmark,3252.html

* Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_neutron_gtx_240gb_review,1.html

*  Corsair Force GT (2012) 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-neutron-and-neutron-gtx-ssd-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4928/corsair_force_gt_2012_240gb_ssd_review/index.html

*Corsair Neutron 240GB and Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.kitguru.net/components/s...utron-240gb-and-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review/

*OCZ Vertex 4 SSD Revisited: 128GB and New Firmware  *
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-4-SSD-Revisited-the-128GB-Version-and-New-Firmware/

* Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=693


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 15, 2012)

* Strontium Hawk 120GB SSD Review  *
Strontium Hawk 120GB SSD Review - The SSD Review


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 18, 2012)

*  Corsair Neutron 240GB RAID SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=697

*Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2025/1/

* Corsair Force GS 240 GB SSD Review *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-force-gs.html


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is the drive you've all been waiting for. If I wait for the review to post it they will all be sold out.

MDSSD TweakTown Chris Ramseyer Signature Edition SSD by SuperSSpeed

It's just as fast as the name is long.


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 22, 2012)

* ADATA XPG SX900 256GB SSD Review  *
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=988&Itemid=60

*  SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2690

*Strontium HAWK Series 120GB SSD Review  *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4945/strontium_hawk_series_120gb_ssd_review/index.html

*  Crucial m4 mSATA 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.techspot.com/review/571-crucial-m4-msata-ssd/

*  Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.myce.com/review/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review-63881/#.UFszxKPe-Vp

* ADATA XPG SX910 256GB SSD Review  *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/45505-adata-xpg-sx910-256gb/

*    ADATA SX900 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/adata_sx900_128/

*Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review   *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3168/plextor-m5-pro-256gb-review-record-setting-performance


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 24, 2012)

*   Strontium Hawk Series 120GB SSD Review*
http://legitreviews.com/article/2026/1/

*SSD 2012 roundup: 22 120GB and 128GB SATA 6G SSDs *
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-22-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html

*Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB Reviews  *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6328/samsung-ssd-840-pro-256gb-review
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/samsung-840-pro-series-256gb-ssd-review/15768/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/318...256gb-review-the-fastest-ssd-currently-around

*Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512GB Reviews  *
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Samsung-840-Pro-512GB-SSD-Full-Review-Samsung-Ups-Ante
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_840_pro_review
http://www.techspot.com/review/578-samsung-840-pro-ssd/
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...view-killer-performance-and-untouchable-iops/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/840-pro-ssd-toggle-mode-2,3302.html

*2012 Samsung SSD Global Summit (55 Slides)*
http://www.pcworld.fr/images/galerie,samsung-ssd-global-summit-2012,371,1250111.htm


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 28, 2012)

*Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review   *
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/m5-pro-px-256m5p-19nm-nand,3267.html

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=704&pagenumber=10

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review   *
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Neutron_GTX_240_GB/

* Corsair Neutron 240GB and Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3181/corsair-neutron-ssds-review-first-ssds-with-lamd-controller


----------



## onethreehill (Sep 30, 2012)

* Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review *
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/samsung-840-250gb-ssd-review/15955/


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2012)

onethreehill said:


> *   Strontium Hawk Series 120GB SSD Review*
> http://legitreviews.com/article/2026/1/
> 
> *SSD 2012 roundup: 22 120GB and 128GB SATA 6G SSDs *
> ...



Just wanted to say thanks again for keeping this thread updated with all the reviews, particularly the 840/840 Pro, as I'm really looking to make the jump to it soon


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for keeping this thread updated with all the reviews, particularly the 840/840 Pro, as I'm really looking to make the jump to it soon



*Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review *
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3200/samsung-ssd-840-250gb-review-affordable-and-fast

*Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/stor...utm_campaign=corsair-neutron-240gb-ssd-review

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review   *
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=861&sel_lang=english


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 7, 2012)

* Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...iew-the-worlds-first-tlc-ssd-takes-the-stage/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Samsung-840-Series-250GB-SSD-Full-Review-Time-some-TLC

* Plextor M5S 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=707

* Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/corsair-force-series-gs-240gb-ssd-review/16025/

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD Review   *
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/04/ocz_vertex_4_256_gb_solid_state_hard_drive_ssd_review

* ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.techwarelabs.com/adata-premier-pro-sp900-256gb-ssd-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 9, 2012)

* Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review  *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6337/samsung-ssd-840-250gb-review

*OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, Kingston HyperX 240GB RAID 0 Review  *
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/ocz-vertex-4-256gb-kingston-hyperx-240gb-raid-0-review/16135/

*PNY Prevail Elite 240GB 6Gbps SSD Review  *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-performance-meets-emlc-endurance-and-value/


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 12, 2012)

*Crucial m4 mSATA 256GB SSD Review  *
http://www.techwarelabs.com/crucial-m4-msata-256gb-ssd-review/

* Corsair Neutron 240GB and Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://techreport.com/review/23693/review-corsair-neutron-and-neutron-gtx-solid-state-drives
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/corsair-neutron-gtx.html

* SSD RAID0 RoundUp 2012: RAID0 Strikes Back  *
http://www.hwbox.gr/reviews/18431-ssd-raid0-roundup-2012-raid0-strikes-back.html#content_start


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 16, 2012)

*OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000341/#ixzz29NfJ1i4p

* Transcend SSD320 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4980/transcend_ssd320_256gb_ssd_review/index.html

* ADATA SX300 128GB mSATA SSD Review *
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/adata_sx300_128/

* Strontium Hawk 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=713&pagenumber=1


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Oct 18, 2012)

*Corsair Neutron 120GB*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=716

I believe this is the first review of the 120GB model in the world.


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 18, 2012)

* OWC Mercury Electra 3G MAX 960GB Review: 1TB of NAND in 2.5" Form Factor *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6200/...review-cramming-1tb-of-nand-inside-25-chassis

* Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review/

* Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD Review *
http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-neutron-240gb-ssd-review/17489-1.html

* PNY XLR8 PRO 240GB SSD Review *
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=970&Itemid=60


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 24, 2012)

*Mushkin 7mm Chronos Deluxe 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/31226-mushkin-7mm-chronos-dx

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD Review  *
http://www.silentpcreview.com/Kingston_HyperX_3K_120GB

*Micron RealSSD P320h Enterprise PCIe Review   *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6371/micron-p320h-pcie-ssd-700gb-review-first-nvme-ssd
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_realssd_p320h_enterprise_pcie_review

* Corsair Neutron 120GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review   *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=719&pagenumber=10

*Mach Xtreme MX-DS Turbo 120GB SLC SSD Review   *
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mach_Xtreme/MX-DS_Turbo_120_GB_SLC/1.html

* Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/24/plextor_m5_pro_ssd_review/1


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Corsair Neutron GTX 480GB SATA III SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=723


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 25, 2012)

* PNY XLR8 Pro 480GB SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/pny-xlr8-pro-480gb-ssd-review/

*Silicon Power Velox V60 120 GB and Transcend SSD720 128 GB SSD Review  *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/siliconpower-velox-v60-transcend-ssd720.html

*Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB SSD Review  *
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/corsair-neutron-gtx-128gb-review/16086/

* OCZ Vertex 4 512GB SSD Review *
http://vr-zone.com/articles/ocz-vertex-4-512gb-ssd-review/17621.html

* Corsair Neutron GTX 480GB SSD Review  *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5029/corsair_neutron_series_gtx_480gb_ssd_review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 29, 2012)

* Intel SSD 335 Series 240GB Reviews *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6388/intel-ssd-335-240gb-review
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=930&Itemid=60
http://www.hardcoreware.net/intel-335-review-240-gb-ssd/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2061/2/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Intel-SSD-335-Series-240GB-Full-Review-Intels-first-20nm-SSD
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_335_series_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...review-20nm-fab-brings-performance-and-value/
http://techreport.com/review/23800/intel-335-series-ssd-reviewed
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-335-240-gb-benchmark,3332.html


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 11, 2012)

* Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2067/1/

* OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ews/57008-ocz-agility-4-256gb-ssd-review.html

* OWC Mercury Electra MAX 3G 960GB SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/owc-mercury-electra-3g-960-ssd-review/

*  Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB Solid State Drive Review*
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/mushkin-chronos-deluxe-240gb-solid-state-drive-review/

* Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardcoreware.net/kingston-hyperx-3k-240gb-ssd-review/

*Plextor M5 Pro and M5S vs. Plextor M3 Pro and M3 Review  *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/plextor-m5-pro-m5s.html

* Corsair Neutron 240GB & Neutron GTX 240GB SSDs Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...on-240gb-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssds-review-7.html

* The Intel SSD DC S3700 200GB Review *
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6433/intel-ssd-dc-s3700-200gb-review

* Windows 8 SSD Performance Roundup November 2012 *
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...mance-roundup-november-2012-introduction.html

*SuperSSpeed S301 128GB SLC Win.7 VS Win.8 SSD Review  *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=729


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2012)

*SuperSSpeed S301 128GB SLC RAID Win.7 VS Win.8 SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=732


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 18, 2012)

The Intel SSD DC S3700 200GB Review
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_dc_s3700_series_enterprise_ssd_review

OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB SSD Review
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/OCZ-Vertex-4-256-GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/1667

STEC s840 Enterprise SSD Review
http://www.storagereview.com/stec_s840_enterprise_ssd_review

Corsair Neutron GTX 480GB SSD Review
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/47897-corsair-neutron-series-gtx-480gb/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/14/corsair_neutron_gtx_480gb_ssd_review
http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-neutron-gtx-480gb-ssd-review/17919.html

OCZ Agility 4 256GB SSD Review
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/ocz_agility4_256gb/

Samsung's 840 Series SSD Review
http://techreport.com/review/23887/samsung-840-series-ssd-reviewed


----------



## erixx (Dec 8, 2012)

Samsung 840 vanilla and Pro firmware troubles, they say only the review samples are affected, kudos for the PR department, LOL!
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6503/second-update-on-samsung-ssd-840840-pro-failures


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 9, 2012)

*SuperSSpeed S306 120GB SATA III SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=737

*Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2077/1/

*Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/plextor_m5_pro_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html

*OCZ Vector 256GB Indilinx Barefoot 3 SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6363/ocz-vector-review-256gb
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=918&sel_lang=english
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5071/ocz_vector_256gb_ssd_review/index.html
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vector-256g-ssd-review-indilinx-barefoot-3-becomes-reality/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3531/ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review-with-indilinx-barefoot-3
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2082/1/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/58083-ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vector_ssd_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vector-ssd-review,3358-10.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_summary/ocz_voctor_ssd_benchmark_review_test.html
http://www.techspot.com/review/609-...r-Barefoot-3-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/27/ocz_vector_256gb_ssd_review/1
http://techreport.com/review/23937/ocz-vector-ssd-reviewed
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review/
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/ocz-vector.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vector-Barefoot-3-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1620/pg1/ocz-vector-ssd-review-introduction.html

*Corsair Force GT 240GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=741&pagenumber=13

*Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5078/samsung_840_250gb_ssd_review/index.html

*ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SATA III SSD Review*
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/31934-adata-sx900-128

*SSD Charts: 52 SSDs*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=550

* Samsung 840 120GB/250GB/500GB and 840 Pro 128GB/256GB/512GB SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3532/samsung-ssd-840--840-pro-review-every-model-tested

*Intel DC S3700 Data Center SSD Review (200/800GB)*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/s3700/

*Mushkin Atlas 480GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5102/mushkin_atlas_480gb_msata_ssd_review/index.html

*Exploring the Relationship Between Spare Area and Performance Consistency in Modern SSDs*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6489/playing-with-op

*SSD 2012 roundup: 24 120GB and 128GB SATA 6G SSDs *
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-24-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html

*Crucial M4 256GB SATA III SSD Review*
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2703#tablecontents

*SuperSSpeed S306 120GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=745


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2012)

*OCZ Vector 256GB RAID Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=746


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 11, 2012)

*Samsung 840 Pro 256GB  SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/10/samsung_840_pro_ssd_review/1

*  Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/kingston-ssdnow-v300-ssd-review/

*  Plextor Updates The Firmware on M5 Pro: Promises Increased Performance, We Test It*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6505/plextor-releases-firmware-102-for-the-m5-pro-promises-100k-iops


----------



## Subzero19 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Toshiba THNSNF512GCSS 512GB SSD review*

http://www.myce.com/review/toshiba-thnsnf512gcss-512gb-ssd-review-65216


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 13, 2012)

*  OCZ Vector 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5110/ocz_vector_128gb_ssd_review/index1.html

*  Samsung 840 Pro SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/samsung_840_pro_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html

*The Intel SSD DC S3700 200GB Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SolidState-Drive-DC-S3700-Review/

*Sandisk Extreme SSD 120GB/240GB Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3557/sandisk-extreme-ssd-120gb240gb-review-too-little-too-late


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 15, 2012)

* Kingston SSDNOW V300 SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/kingston-ssdnow-v300-ssd-review/

*Samsung 840 Pro 256GB  SSD Review*
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2012/test-samsung-serie-840-pro-256-gb/

* Samsung 840 256GB  SSD Review*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/49301-samsung-ssd-840-series-250gb/

*OCZ Vector 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=750


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=753

*Kingston Digital V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=754


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 22, 2012)

*  Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB vs OCZ Vector 256GB *
http://lab501.ro/memorii-stocare/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-vs-ocz-vector-256gb

*  Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-pro-512gb-ssd-review-65348/Introduction-1/#.UM2OgXdWqAE

*SuperSSpeed Hyper Gold S301 128GB w/5.03 FW SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/51..._fw_ssd_review/index.html#rFVrgHfW3Lrq20F7.99 

*Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/32230-corsair-neutron-gtx-120gb

*Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=753

*OWC Mercury Extreme Pro 6G 240GB*
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?p=32878

*  Corsair Neutron 120GB/240GB and Neutron GTX 120GB/240GB/480GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6428/corsair-neutron-neutron-gtx-all-capacities-tested

*Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/review/23990/samsung-840-pro-series-ssd-reviewed

*  Kingston SSDNOW V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=754

* Intel 330 Series SSD 180 GB Review *
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/330_SSD_180_GB/


----------



## onethreehill (Dec 30, 2012)

*OCZ Vector 256GB Solid State Drive Review*
http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/storage/ocz-vector-256gb-solid-state-drive-review/

*Intel 335 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=756

*OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/owc_mercury_accelsior_pcie_ssd_review

*  Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2097/

*Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=757


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent compilation man!. Excellent work!.

Though an update is needed and Intel 330 series SSD's should either be under just Intel 330 series or separated by each model, i.e 60, 120, etc etc.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Samsung 840 Pro 128GB RAID Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=762

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=763


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 9, 2013)

*OCZ Vector 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vector_256_GB/

*Samsung 840 Series 500GB TLC SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/02/samsung_840_series_500gb_tlc_ssd_review

*SAMSUNG 840 PRO 128GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD REVIEW*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=762

*  Mushkin Chronos Deluxe DX 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5127/mushkin_chronos_dx_480gb_ssd_review/

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6553/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-review-256gb
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/50485-sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-256gb/
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_ultra_plus_ssd_review

*Round-Up: 10 mSATA SSDs From Adata, Crucial, Mushkin, And OCZ*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/msata-ssd-review,3286.html

*PNY XLR8 Pro 240GB SSD Review  *
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1650/pg1/pny-xlr8-pro-ssd-review-introduction.html

*  Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5128/samsung_840_pro_128gb_ssd_review/index.html

* Samsung 840 Pro 256GB and  840 250GB SSD Review  *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5128/samsung_840_pro_128gb_ssd_review/index.html

*Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1649/pg1/plextor-m5-pro-ssd-review-introduction.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 16, 2013)

*   KingFast F3 Series SSD 240GB Review*
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000376/#ixzz2Hosh9xDG

*  OCZ Vector 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/ocz-vector-256gb/
http://techgage.com/article/ocz-vector-256gb-ssd-review/10/
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/ocz_vector_256gb_review,1.html

*    SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-review-256gb/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2013)

*ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=769


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 17, 2013)

*  OCZ Vector 256GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1020&Itemid=60

* Toshiba THNSNF 512GB SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3801/toshiba-thnsnf-512gb-ssd-review-with-proprietary-controller


----------



## DayKnight (Jan 17, 2013)

Why isn't TPU's own review of 330 series 180gig not added?.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/330_SSD_180_GB/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 17, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> Why isn't TPU's own review of 330 series 180gig not added?.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/330_SSD_180_GB/



check post 182.


----------



## DayKnight (Jan 17, 2013)

That article was published on 21st and the OP was updated on 30th.

Go figure.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 17, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> That article was published on 21st and the OP was updated on 30th.
> 
> Go figure.



Go figure what? your fault for not paying attention to the latest posts.


----------



## DayKnight (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like you have hard time understanding English.

Let me break it down.

I am talking about the OP. OP means Original poster/Original post. Original post is on the first page. The very first post. It has all the SSD reviews that OP stumbles upon. It is there to help everyone, to help everyone find all the reviews under one roof.

TPU's review of Intel 330 series 180GB was published on 21st December. The OP was updated on 30th December.

My post was about that, that why isn't that review added to the OP.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 19, 2013)

Late to the party but why would you not just go here to search for Reviews?

One could possibly add the reviews not sent to the Techpowerup database but I think it's an under used resource by many...


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 21, 2013)

*Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m5-pro-ssd-review-256gb/

*Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/840_Pro_SSD_256_GB/


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 27, 2013)

*  OCZ Vector 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/ocz_vector_512gb,1.html

*Plextor M5 Pro and M5S 256GB SSD Reviews*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/381...56gb-ssd-review-one-is-cheap-the-other-faster

*  Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2123/1/

*Transcend SSD320 & SSD720 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6597/transcend-ssd320-ssd720-256gb-review

*MyDigitalSSD SMART & BP3 mSATA SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6527/mydigitalssd-smart-bp3-msata-ssd-review


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 28, 2013)

*  Intel DC S3700 200GB & 800GB, Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-s3700-200gb-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review.html

*  Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=774

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 240GB mSATA SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-bp4-msata-ssd-review-240gb/

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB Review  *
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2013/01/28/sandisk-ultra-plus-256gb-review/1


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 31, 2013)

*   Intel SSD 525 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6710/intel-ssd-525-review-240gb

*   Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme 256GB SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m5-pro-extreme-ssd-review/

*  Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/28/kingston_ssdnow_v300_120gb_ssd_review

*  Intel DC S3700 SSD Review; Home User Edition*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...el-dc-s3700-ssd-review-home-user-edition.html

*Intel SSD DC S3700 Review   *
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-dc-s3700-enterprise-storage,3352.html

*  Plextor M5M mSATA 128GB SSD Review *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/51157-plextor-m5m-128gb-msata-ssd/

*Toshiba THNSNS 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/toshiba_thnsns_ssd_review_hdts112xzswa_120gb_upgrade_kit


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 7, 2013)

*  The Full Intel SSD 525 Review: 30GB, 60GB, 120GB, 180GB & 240GB Tested*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6725/the-full-intel-ssd-525-review-30gb-60gb-120gb-180gb-240gb-tested

*Intel 525 Multi-capacity SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...ssd-review-msata-ssds-just-became-mainstream/

*Mushkin Chronos 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mushkin/Chronos_240_GB/

* MyDigitalSSD BP4 2.5-inch 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5178/mydigitalssd-bp4-2-5-inch-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung 840 500GB SSD Review   *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=776

*Intel SSD 335 vs. Intel SSD 330 Review: Inexpensive SSD Evolution  *
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/intel-ssd-335.html


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 12, 2013)

* Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...76-kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-ssd-review.html
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/391...120gb-review-best-budget-ssd-currently-around

*Intel 335 Series 240 GB SSD Review  *
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/05/intel_335_series_240_gb_ssd_review#.URSwsWdfuSo

* 52 128 GB & 256 GB SSDs tested and compared*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3911/52-128-gb-a-256-gb-ssds-tested-and-compared

*  Samsung 840 Pro 256GB RAID SSD Review *
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=779

*   Intel 525 Series mSATA SSD Performance Roundup*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2132/1/

*    Intel DC S3700 800GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5195/intel-dc-s3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 17, 2013)

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 120GB SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-bp4-120gb-ssd-review/

* Micron RealSSD P400m Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6737/micron-p400m-review-200gb
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Micron-RealSSD-P400m-Enterprise-SSD-Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_p400m_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5198/micron-p400m-200gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p400m-ssd-enterprise,3424-2.html

*Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5197/samsung-840-pro-256gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Plextor M5M mSATA 128GB SSD Review   *
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/plextor-128gb-m5m-msata-ssd-review/

*OCZ Vector 256GB Review  *
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_vector_256gb/


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 7, 2013)

*  Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review*
http://techgage.com/article/corsair-neutron-gtx-240gb-ssd-review/1/

*Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=782

*Mushkin Atlas 480GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...erformance-meets-capacity-in-the-ultra-world/

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-bp4-240gb-review/

* Plextor MP5 Pro Xtreme 256GB SSD Review*
HARDOCP - Introduction - Plextor MP5 Pro Xtreme 256GB SSD Review

* Plextor MP5 Pro Xtreme 512GB SSD Review*
Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme 512GB SSD Review | MyCE.com

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review

*Samsung SM843 Pro Data Center Series 240GB SSD Review*
Samsung SM843 Pro Data Center Series 240GB SSD Review :: TweakTown 

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
SanDisk Ultra Plus SSD 256GB Review - Introduction

*Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB SSD Review*
Kingston HyperX 3K 240 GB Review | techPowerUp

*  Plextor MP5 Pro Xtreme 256GB SSD Review*
Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review :: TweakTown

*ADATA SX900 128GB SSD Review  *
HARDOCP - The New SandForce B02 Emerges. - ADATA SX900 128GB SSD Review


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 14, 2013)

*  Monster Digital Daytona 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5237/monster-digital-daytona-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*   Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5239/samsung-840-pro-512gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/kingston-v300-240gb/

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_320_ssd_review


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 23, 2013)

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1700/pg1/ocz-vertex-320-ssd-240gb-review-introduction.html
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-3-20-20nm-ssd-review-240gb/

*Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5254/kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Micron RealSSD P400m Enterprise SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/micron-p400m-review-consistently-good/


----------



## blue.dot (Mar 27, 2013)

Crucial M4 mSATA 128GB version? Can't find.


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 31, 2013)

blue.dot said:


> Crucial M4 mSATA 128GB version? Can't find.



Here you go 

*   Crucial M4 mSATA 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5735/micron-c400-msata-128gb-ssd-review
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_realssd_c400_msata_ssd_review


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 31, 2013)

*OCZ Vector 256GB and Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2013/ocz-vector-und-plextor-m5-pro-256-gb-ssds-im-test/

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 120GB SSD Review*
http://pro-clockers.com/storage/2759-ocz-vertex-320-120gb-solid-state-drive-review.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5296/ocz-vertex-3-20-120gb-ssd-review/index.html

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/2013/03/ocz-vertex-3-20-vertex-3-upgraded-20nm/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5290/ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*  Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardcoreware.net/kingston-v300-review-120gb/

*Intel SSD 525 mSATA 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_525_msata_review

* Samsung SM843 Enterprise 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_sm843_enterprise_ssd_review


----------



## erixx (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/samsung_ssd_magician_and_data_migration_review,1.html

An interesting review of Samsung SSD cloning software. Weird but I never heard of Samsung Data Migration before! 8)


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 3, 2013)

*KingSpec Challenger E3000s 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/kingspec-e3000s-challenger-series-sata-3-ssd-review/

*Intel SSD 525 Review: 30GB, 60GB, 120GB, 180GB & 240GB *
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Solid-State-Drive-525-Series-Examined/?page=2

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB and GTX 240GB RAID 0 SSD Review  *
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...r-Extreme-Performance-SSD-CORSAIR-Neutron-GTX

*  SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/02/sandisk_ultra_plus_256gb_ssd_review#.UVuqw1fv1u0


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 5, 2013)

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 2.5-inch and mSATA 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6809/mydigitalssd-bp4-25-msata-240gb-review

*Intel 525 Series mSATA SSD Review: Five Capacities*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...acities-tested/index.html#fi8TWgMymEpzkDX1.99 

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 20nm 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/03/ocz_vertex_320_20nm_240gb_ssd_review/#.UV2KOb_qoUU

*Hardware.Info tests lifespan of Samsung SSD 840 250GB TLC SSD*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4178/hardwareinfo-tests-lifespan-of-samsung-ssd-840-250gb-tlc-ssd

*  Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://hitechlegion.com/reviews/storage/hdd/34076-sam-840pro-256gb


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 9, 2013)

*Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...gb-with-xtreme-firmware-ssd-review/index.html

*Intel SSD 525 Review: Five mSATA Drives, From 30 To 240 GB  *
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-525-msata-review,3449.html

*  Toshiba THNSNH 512 GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH512GCST_512_GB/

* Intel 335 Series 180GB SSD Review *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5315/intel-335-series-180gb-ssd-review/index.html

*  OCZ Vertex 3.20 20nm 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2164/1/


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 10, 2013)

*   Micron M500 Enterprise 480GB and 960GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_m500_enterprise_ssd_review

*Crucial M500 120GB, 240GB, 480GB and 960GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6884/crucial-micron-m500-review-960gb-480gb-240gb-120gb

*Crucial M500 480GB and 960GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_m500_ssd_review

*Crucial M500 960GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-m500-ssd-review-960gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5379/crucial-m500-960gb-ssd-review/index15.html
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...id-state-drive-960gb-review-introduction.html

*Crucial M500 480GB SSD Review*
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/420...iews&utm_medium=rssfeed&utm_campaign=hardware info
http://technologyx.com/featured/cru...-for-incredible-affordability-and-performance
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1318/test-ssd-crucial-m500-480-go.html
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1070&Itemid=60
http://www.hardware.fr/focus/83/crucial-m500-480-go-test.html


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 19, 2013)

*Almost 20 TB (Or $50,000) Of SSD DC S3700 Drives, Benchmarked*
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/ssd-dc-s3700-raid-0-benchmarks,review-32669.html

* Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.myce.com/review/kingston-v300-240gb-ssd-review-2-66792/

*What a difference Over Provisioning makes*
http://www.myce.com/review/what-a-difference-over-provisioning-makes-4-66841/

*SMART Storage Systems CloudSpeed 500 Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...se-ssd-review/index.html#us3JwkxZmVkXvAs5.99 

*Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2013/corsair-neutron-gtx-240-gb-ssd-mit-lamd-im-test/

* Samsung PM841 512GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...iew-performance-and-capacity-in-a-client-ssd/

*Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...29-kingston-ssdnow-v300-240gb-ssd-review.html

*Plextor M5M  mSATA 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6722/plextor-m5m-256gb-msata-review

*OCZ Vertex 3.20 20nm 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=990&lang=english
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review-66876/
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=1084&Itemid=60&limit=1&limitstart=1

*  Crucial M500 240GB and 480GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/review/24666/crucial-m500-ssd-reviewed


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 23, 2013)

*   SuperSSpeed S301 Hyper Gold SLC Enterprise 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...per-gold-slc-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*SMART Storage CloudSpeed 500 Enterprise 240GB SSD Review    *
http://www.storagereview.com/smart_storage_cloudspeed_500_enterprise_ssd_review

*  ASUS RAIDR Express 240GB PCI-Express SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/426...0gb-pci-express-ssd-review-is-this-the-future

* OWC Mercury Accelsior E2 480GB PCIe SSD Review *
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/owc-accelsior-e2-pcie-ssd-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 29, 2013)

*Crucial M500 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2173/1/

*Toshiba THNSNH256GCST 256GD SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...-thnsnh256gcst-256gb-review-introduction.html

*  Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD Review*
http://vr-zone.com/articles/samsung-840-pro-ssd-review/19855.html


----------



## onethreehill (May 12, 2013)

* Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB & 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6733/kingston-ssdnow-v300-review

*  ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SSD Review Redux*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/30/adata_xpg_sx900_128gb_ssd_review_redux#.UYXEAsp9WKI

* Corsair Neutron Series 256GB SSD Refresh Review* ( 22nm SK Hynix NAND)
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013..._series_256gb_ssd_refresh_review#.UYXD3Mp9WKI

*ADATA SX300 mSATA 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1736/pg1/adata-sx300-msata-256gb-ssd-review-introduction.html

*SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB RAID 0 TRIM SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=816


----------



## onethreehill (May 12, 2013)

*Seagate 600 120GB,240GB and 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/seagate_600_ssd_review

*Seagate 600 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/seagate-600-ssd-benchmark,3500.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5447/seagate-600-ssd-st240hm000-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Seagate 600 480GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/seagate-600-series-ssd-review-480gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5454/seagate-600-ssd-st480hm000-480gb-ssd-review/index.html

*  Seagate 600 SSD 240GB RAID Report*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5448/seagate-600-ssd-240gb-raid-report/index.html

*Seagate 600 and 600 Pro SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6935/seagate-600-ssd-review
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/07/seagate_600_pro_ssd_review#.UYzVKcrGzfo

*Seagate 600 Pro 200GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/600-pro-ssd-review,3498.html

*Seagate 600 Pro 400GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5455/seagate-600-pro-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Samsung 840 250GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/840_Non-Pro_SSD_250_GB/1.html

* Corsair Neutron Series 128GB & 256GB SSD Refresh Review* ( 22nm SK Hynix NAND)
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/54...56gb-2013-hynix-edition-ssd-review/index.html

*PNY Prevail Elite 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5443/pny-prevail-elite-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme 512GB RAID0 SSD Review*
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1346/test-ssd-plextor-m5-pro-xtreme-512-go-raid-0.html

* Intel 525 Series 120GB & 180GB mSATA SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-525-series-120gb-180gb-msata-ssd-review.html


----------



## Subzero19 (May 23, 2013)

*OCZ Vertex 450 – 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review-67226/


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (May 23, 2013)

*OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5501/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Kingston SSDNow E100 Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5474/kingston-ssdnow-e100-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Seagate Laptop Thin 500GB Hybrid SSHD ST500LM000 Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/54...00gb-hybrid-sshd-st500lm000-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (May 24, 2013)

*  OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_450_ssd_review
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2194/1/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ocz_vertex_450_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.techspot.com/review/673-ocz-vertex-450/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-450-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Vertex-450-256GB-SSD-Full-Review-Indilinx-drives-20nm-flash
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-review-256gb/
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review-67226/Real-world-tests-7/
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-450-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=1
http://techreport.com/news/24850/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-has-20-nm-nand-tweaked-indilinx-controller
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4420/ocz-vertex-450-ssd-review-real-indilinx-controller
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/ocz-vertex-450-256gb-review/
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1220&Itemid=60


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 4, 2013)

*Toshiba PX02SM Series 12Gb/s Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/toshiba_px02sm_series_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...eries-12gb-s-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*OCZ Talos 2 R Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_talos_2_r_enterprise_ssd_review

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 240GB mSATA Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5442/mydigitalssd-bp4-240gb-msata-review/index3.html

* SanDisk Extreme II 120GB, 240GB and 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7006/sandisk-extreme-ii-review-480gb
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_summary/sandisk_extreme_ii_ssd_benchmark_review.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2204/1/

* SanDisk Extreme II 120GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

* SanDisk Extreme II 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_extreme_ii_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

* SanDisk Extreme II 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...urce=newsmfg&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=tt

*    Crucial M500 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...iews/61274-crucial-m500-480gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.myce.com/review/crucial-m500-ssd-review-a-continuing-evolution-67450/

*    Plextor M5M 256GB mSATA SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/plextor_m5m_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html

*   SSD 2012-2013 Roundup: 32 120GB and 128GB SATA 6G SSDs *
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/860-1/comparatif-ssd-2012-2013-26-ssd-sata-6g-120-128-go.html

*    OCZ Vertex 3.20 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/61341-ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 12, 2013)

*  Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7065/intel-ssd-dc-s3500-review-480gb-part-1
http://www.hardcoreware.net/intel-dc-s3500-480gb-ssd-review/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...el-dc-s3500-480gb-ssd-review-single-raid.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SolidState-Drive-DC-S3500-Series-Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_dc_s3500_enterprise_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-dc-s3500-review-6gbps,3529.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5534/intel-dc-s3500-480gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review (Single & Raid)*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...el-dc-s3500-480gb-ssd-review-single-raid.html

*Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review (480GB x 4)*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/intel-ssd-dc-s3500/


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 22, 2013)

*OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ws/61400-ocz-vertex-450-256gb-ssd-review.html

*Corsair Neutron GTX 19nm 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/18/corsair_neutron_gtx_19nm_240gb_ssd_review#.UcFC1ZXqoUU

* SanDisk Extreme II 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/sandisk-extreme-ii-240gb-ssd-review/

* SanDisk Extreme II 480GB SSD Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/SanDisk-Extreme-II-SSD-Review/

*Toshiba THNSNH 256 GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH256GCST_256_GB/

*HGST Ultrastar SSD800MM Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/hgst_ultrastar_ssd800mm_enterprise_ssd_review
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...t-ssd800mm-review-a-first-look-at-12gbps-sas/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sas-9300-8e-ultrastar-ssd800mm-sas-12gbps,3523.html

*Hardware.Info tests lifespan of Samsung SSD 840 250GB TLC SSD [Updated with final conclusion]*
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/417...0-250gb-tlc-ssd-updated-with-final-conclusion

*ADATA XPG SX900 256GB SSD Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/ADATA-XPG-SX900-256GB-SSD-Review/

*OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://techreport.com/review/24969/ocz-vertex-450-solid-state-drive-reviewed


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 26, 2013)

* SanDisk Extreme II 240GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...review-unheard-of-capacity-in-a-portable-ssd/

*  Monster Digital OverDrive 3.0 512GB External SSD Review*
http://technologyx.com/pc-hardware/monster-digital-overdrive-3-0-512gb-external-ssd-review/

*The Monster Digital OverDrive 3.0 1TB External SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...review-unheard-of-capacity-in-a-portable-ssd/

*Angelbird SSD2Go External USB 3.0 480GB SSD Review*
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/usb-3-0/angelbird-ssd2go-usb-3-0-external-ssd-review-480gb/

*Smart Optimus 400GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.myce.com/review/smart-optimus-400gb-enterprise-ssd-review-67630/

* Strontium Hawk 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7074/strontium-hawk-240gb-review


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 3, 2013)

*Corsair Neutron GTX 19nm 2013 Edition SSD (120GB, 240GB and 480GB) Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/55...-480gb-review/index7.html#0FDazmdXbVDyMiwm.99

*SanDisk Ultra Plus SSD Reviewed at 64, 128 and 256 GB*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ultra-plus-ssd-nand,3502.html

*Seagate 600 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seagate/600_SSD_480_GB/

*  Toshiba THNSNH 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/03/toshiba_thnsnh_256gb_ssd_review#.UdP7JJyO6dk


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 7, 2013)

*MyDigitalSSD BP4 960GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5583/mydigitalssd-bp4-960gb-ssd-review/index3.html

*    Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD RAID 0 Performance*
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2225/1/

*  Plextor PX-M5M mSATA 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5579/plextor-px-m5m-msata-256gb-ssd-review/index.html

*   OCZ Vertex 3.20 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.eteknix.com/ocz-vertex-3-20-240gb-ssd-review/

*  Seagate 600 Pro 400GB RAID 0 (2) Drive Array SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=845


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jul 25, 2013)

*Samsung 840 EVO Overview*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5...-interesting-rapid-mode-cache-tech/index.html

*Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5629/samsung-840-evo-250gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Samsung 840 EVO 750GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5630/samsung-840-evo-750gb-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 26, 2013)

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 250GB, 500GB, 750GB & 1TB Review!*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7173/...iew-120gb-250gb-500gb-750gb-1tb-models-tested
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4661/samsung-840-evo-ssd-review-the-entire-series-tested!

*  Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 250GB, 500GB and 1TB Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-840-evo-review-1tb-ssd,3567.html

*   Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 500GB, 750GB, 1TB Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2013/07/25/samsung-ssd-840-evo-500-750gb-1tb-revie/1

*    Samsung SSD840 EVO 250GB, 500GB and 1TB Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_840_evo_ssd_review

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB Review  *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/58229-samsung-ssd-840-evo-120gb/

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB Review  *
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-evo-250gb-ssd-review-68214/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5629/samsung-840-evo-250gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB Review  *
http://techreport.com/review/25122/samsung-840-evo-solid-state-drive-reviewed/5

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 750GB Review  *
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/58629-samsung-ssd-840-evo-750gb/
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-evo-750gb-ssd-review-68305/
http://www.pureoverclock.com/2013/08/samsung-840-evo-750gb-ssd-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5630/samsung-840-evo-750gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB Review  *
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...vo-solid-state-drive-review-introduction.html
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1055&lang=english
http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews...w-samsung-caches-in-on-value-and-performance/


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 8, 2013)

*  SSD Deathmatch: Crucial's M500 Vs. Samsung's 840 EVO*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/crucial-m500-1tb-ssd,3551.html

* SanDisk Extreme II 240GB SSD Review *
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...61946-sandisk-extreme-2-240gb-ssd-review.html

*   Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Plextor/M5_Pro_256_GB_SSD/2.html


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 8, 2013)

Sandisk EX II review. 

http://www.overclockers.com/sandisk-extreme-ii-240gb-ssd-review

Vector

http://www.overclockers.com/ocz_vector_review


----------



## onethreehill (Aug 30, 2013)

*Silicon Motion SM2246EN 128GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/silicon-motion-sm2246en-ssd,3580.html

*Intel DC S3500 480GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.myce.com/review/intel-dcs3500-480gb-enterprise-ssd-review-68418/

*Intel SSD 530 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/intel_530_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4724/intel-ssd-530-240gb-review-updated-sandforce-ssd-with-20nm-nand

*Kingston SSDNow mS200 / RunCore Pro V 120GB mSATA SSDs Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/469...b-msata-ssds-review-ideal-upgrade-for-laptops

*Seagate 600 Pro 400GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s/62163-seagate-600-pro-400gb-ssd-review.html

*  SMART Storage CloudSpeed 1000E Enterprise 400GB SSD Review *
http://www.storagereview.com/smart_storage_cloudspeed_1000e_enterprise_ssd_review

*  SMART Storage CloudSpeed 1000E Enterprise 400GB & 1000 480GB SSD Review *
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/smart-storage-systems-cloudspeed-1000-and-1000e-review/

*   Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SSD Review*
http://www.legitreviews.com/samsung-840-evo-500gb-ssd-review_120327

*  SanDisk A110 256GB PCIe M.2 NGFF SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5704/sandisk-a110-256gb-pcie-m-2-ngff-ssd-review/index.html

*  SanDisk X210 Business Class 256GB SSD Consumer Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/57...s-class-256gb-ssd-consumer-review/index3.html

*  A closer look at RAPID DRAM caching on the Samsung 840 EVO SSD*
http://techreport.com/review/25282/a-closer-look-at-rapid-dram-caching-on-the-samsung-840-evo-ssd

*   Kingston HyperX 3K Na`Vi 240GB Review *
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/kingston_hyperx_3k_navi_240gb_review,1.html


----------



## onethreehill (Oct 24, 2013)

*   Toshiba Q series 128GB, 256GB and 512GB SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4721/toshiba-q-series-128256512-gb-ssd-review

* ADATA AXNS360E 128GB M.2 SSD REVIEW   *
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/adata-axns360e-128gb-m-2-mpcie-ssd-review/

*OCZ Vector 128GB SSD RAID Report*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5724/ocz-technology-vector-128gb-ssd-raid-report/index.html

*Micron RealSSD P420m  PCIe 1.4TB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_realssd_p420m_enterprise_pcie_ssd_review
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/micron-p420m-1-4tb-review/

*PNY Prevail 240GB SSD Review   *
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5735/pny-prevail-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Kingspec Multicore 1TB PCIe SSD Review  *
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...-review-2-5gbs-simple-plug-play-installation/

* SMART Storage CloudSpeed 1000E Enterprise 400GB SSD Review  *
http://www.myce.com/review/sandisk-...b-enterprise-ssd-review-68774/introduction-1/

* Mushkin Scorpion Deluxe 480GB PCIe SSD Review *
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...-review-480gb-wicked-performance-great-price/

*Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB SSD Review*
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=870

*Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB & 250GB Review  *
http://www.techspot.com/review/709-samsung-840-evo-ssd/

*OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/Vertex_450_256_GB/

*Crucial M500 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2013/09/16/crucial-m500-ssd-480gb-review/1

*Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe 512GB SSD Review *
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-xp941-m-2-pcie-ssd-review-512gb/

*Corsair Force LS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7337/corsair-force-ls-240gb-review
http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-force-ls-120gb-ssd-review_124479
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/corsair-force-series-ls-240gb-ssd-review/
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4848/corsair-force-ls-240gb-review-budget-quality
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5785/corsair-force-ls-240gb-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ls_ssd_benchmark_review_test,1.html
http://www.myce.com/review/corsair-force-ls-240gb-ssd-review-69176/
http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=872

*Intel SSD DC S3500 Series 600GB SSD Review*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/60597-intel-ssd-dc-s3500-series-600gb/

*SanDisk X210 Business Class 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5773/sandisk-x210-business-class-512gb-ssd-review/index.html

*96 SSDs Round-up*
http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/test-comparatif-disques-ssd,2-3.html

*SanDisk Extreme II 120GB RAID 0 SSD Report*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5782/sandisk-extreme-ii-120gb-raid-0-ssd-report/index.html

*Mach Xtreme MX-Express 512GB SSD Review  *
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...x-express-driver-less-pcie-2-0-x2-ssd-review/

*Toshiba HG5D Series SATA M.2 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/toshiba-hg5d-series-sata-m-2-ssd-review-512gb/

*Six SSD DC S3500 Drives And Intel's RST: Performance In RAID, Tested*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-dc-s3500-raid-performance,3613.html

*Seagate 600 Series 240GB & 480GB SSD Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/489...gb--480-ssd-review-affordable-and-fast-enough

*ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB SSD Review (Raid 0)*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/adata-premier-pro-sp900-128gb-ssd-review-raid-0/

*Kingston's SSDnow V300 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2718

*Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SSD RAID 0 *
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5...d-0-ssd-report/index.html#kwzz2Xj1tg4LYTgp.99

*SanDisk X210 256GB Business Class SSD - Exploring Overprovisioning*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/58...erprovisioning/index.html#RdY51h0o6HURyGsD.99


----------



## onethreehill (Nov 9, 2013)

*OCZ Vector 150 240GB Reviews*
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_summary/ocz_vector_150_ssd_benchmark_review.html
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...ocz-refines-enthusiast-ssd-enterprise-flavor/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1875/pg1/ocz-vector-150-240gb-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vector_150_ssd_review
http://techreport.com/review/25610/ocz-vector-150-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.techspot.com/review/737-ocz-vector-150-ssd/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5860/ocz-technology-vector-150-240gb-ssd-review/index.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vector-150-Solid-State-Drives-Tested/
http://www.legitreviews.com/ocz-vector-150-240gb-ssd-review_127880
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vector-150-ssd-review-69449/

*OCZ Vector 150 240GB Reviews*
http://www.technologyx.com/pc-hardware/ocz-vector-150-ssd-review-rattling-120gb-competition/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5861/ocz-technology-vector-150-120gb-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 23, 2014)

*Intel SSD 530 240GB Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7438/intel-ssd-530-240gb-review
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_530_review

* Kingston SSDNow E50 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...525-kingston-ssdnow-e50-240gb-ssd-review.html

*Corsair Force Series LS 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_ls_ssd_review

* VisionTek mSATA 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/visiontek-msata-480gb-ssd-review/

*ASUS ROG RAIDR Express 240GB PCIe SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/59...cie-ssd-review/index.html#O2hx9FzETiZ4OsqV.99

*SanDisk Extreme II 240GB RAID 0 SSD Report*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5...d-0-ssd-report/index.html#jLZWI2gBqx4EUe5G.99

* Toshiba PX02SS Series 12Gb/s Enterprise 400GB SSD Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/toshiba-px02ss-400gb-review-high-endurance-12gbps-sas/

*Samsung SSD 840 EVO mSATA 1TB Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2013/12/09/samsung-ssd-840-evo-msata-1tb-review/1

*Samsung 840 EVO mSATA SSD Review (120GB, 250GB and 1TB)*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1897/pg1/samsung-840-evo-msata-ssd-review-introduction.html

* SanDisk Optimus Eco 400GB SAS SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/sandisk_optimus_eco_400gb_sas_ssd_review
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-optimus-eco-sas-ssd-review-2tb-90k-iops/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/optimus-eco-sas-ssd,3702.html#xtor=RSS-182

*  Seagate 600 Series 480GB RAID 0 SSD Report*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5...d-0-ssd-report/index.html#cxVto0ZPQ4jjalJ1.99

*Crucial M500 960GB vs. Samsung 840 EVO 1TB*
http://techreport.com/review/25763/...ans-crucial-m500-960gb-vs-samsung-840-evo-1tb

*Crucial M500 M.2 NGFF 400GB SSD Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-m500-m-2-ngff-ssd-review-480gb/

*Samsung SSD 840 EVO mSATA 1TB Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...ata-capacity-along-turbowrite-great-security/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5979/samsung-840-evo-1tb-msata-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-evo-msata-1tb-ssd-review-70087/
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_840_evo_msata_ssd_review

*Intel SSD 530 240GB Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5983/intel-530-240gb-ssd-review/index.html

*Samsung SSD 840 EVO mSATA 128GB Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5993/samsung-840-evo-128gb-msata-ssd-review/index.html

*OCZ Vector 150 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2014/01/08/ocz-vector-150-240gb-review/1

*Samsung SSD 840 EVO mSATA (120GB, 250GB, 500GB & 1TB) Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7594/samsung-ssd-840-evo-msata-120gb-250gb-500gb-1tb-review

*Plextor M6e PCI Express 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/plextor-m6e-pci-express-512gb-ssd-review/

*SanDisk X210 256 And 512 GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandisk-x210-ssd-review,3648.html

*Toshiba Q Series Pro 256GB RAID 0 SSD Report*
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/6008/toshiba-q-series-pro-256gb-raid-0-ssd-report/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 23, 2014)

*SSD Showdown: 36 256GB and 512GB SSDs Tested*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5141/ssd-showdown-36-256gb-and-512gb-ssds-tested
*
Sandisk X210 128GB SSD Review*
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/514...&utm_medium=rssfeed&utm_campaign=hardwareinfo

*OCZ Vertex 460 240GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7708/ocz-vertex-460-240gb-review
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1922/pg1/ocz-vertex-460-ssd-review-introduction.html
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5173/ocz-vertex-460-ssd-review-high-end-performance-mid-range-price
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-Vertex-460-240GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ocz_vertex_460_ssd_benchmark_review,1.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/ocz-vertex-460-240gb-ssd-review_134094
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1203&lang=english
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/OCZ-Vertex-460-240GB-SSD-Full-Review-Now-Toshiba-19nm-flash
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_vertex_460_ssd_review
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ocz-vertex-460-ssd-review-240gb/
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/ocz-vertex-460-240-gb-solid-state-drive-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6027/ocz-vertex-460-240gb-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jan 31, 2014)

* Plextor M6e 128GB & 512GB PCI Express SSD Review*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1929/pg1/plextor-m6e-pci-express-ssd-review-introduction.html

* Plextor M6e 256GB PCI Express SSD Review*
http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/516...w-eerste-native-pci-express-ssd-voor-desktops


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 20, 2014)

*HGST Ultrastar SSD800MM SAS3 Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/hgst_ultrastar_ssd800mm_sas3_enterprise_ssd_review

*Seagate Enterprise Turbo SSHD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/seagate_enterprise_turbo_sshd_review

*MyDigitalSSD OTG (On The Go) 256GB USB 3.0 External SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/60...nal-ssd-review/index.html#mzsCzctXKwxc5oxc.99
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/mydigitalssd-otg-pocket-superspeed-ssd-review-256gb/


----------



## onethreehill (Feb 28, 2014)

*Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD – Revisited*
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-840-pro-ssd-revisited-70633/

*Intel SSD 730 Series 480GB Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7803/intel-ssd-730-480gb-review
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SSD-730-Series-Enthusiast-Class-Storage/
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_ssd_730_series_review
http://techreport.com/review/26086/intel-730-series-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-ssd-730-series-review,3758.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/61...ssd-review-the-skulltrail-of-ssds-/index.html

*Intel SSD 730 Series 2x480GB Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/intel-ssd-730-series-ssd-review-2x480gb/


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 17, 2014)

* Plextor M6e 512GB PCI Express SSD Raid Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m6e-pcie-m-2-ssd-review-256gb-512gb-raid-testing/

*Intel SSD 730 Series 240GB Review*
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5261/intel-ssd-730-240gb-review-consumer-ssd-with-server-dna

* Plextor M6e 256GB PCI Express SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/61...ew-breaking-the-chains-of-sata-iii/index.html

* OCZ Vertex 460 240GB SSD Review*
http://benchmarkreviews.com/12651/ocz-vertex-460-ssd-review/
http://www.myce.com/review/ocz-vertex-460-ssd-review-70730/
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ws/65623-ocz-vertex-460-240gb-ssd-review.html
http://www.overclockers.com/ocz-vertex-460-ssd-review


----------



## onethreehill (Mar 20, 2014)

*Micron/Crucial M550 SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_crucial_m550_ssd_review
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2014/03/18/crucial-m550-ssd-512gb-review/1
http://techreport.com/review/26170/crucial-m550-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/crucial-m550-ssd-review,3772.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-m550-512gb-ssd-review_137538
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/crucial-m550-ssd-review-1tb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6173/crucial-m550-1tb-ssd-review/index2.html
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7864/crucial-m550-review-128gb-256gb-512gb-and-1tb-models-tested
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1957/pg1/crucial-m550-ssd-128gb-to-1tb-review-overview.html
http://www.technologyx.com/featured/crucial-m550-ssd-512gb-review/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6177/crucial-m550-128gb-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/M550_512_GB/


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 30, 2014)

onethreehill said:


> Samsung *MEX* with 19nm Toggle NAND Samsung 840 EVO Series





onethreehill said:


> Samsung MDX with *21nm* Toggle NAND Samsung 840 Series


FTFY.


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013...series_256gb_ssd_refresh_review/#.UzgoS6iSyls


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 3, 2014)

* Adata Premier Pro SP920 SSD Reviews*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7908/adata-sp920-128gb-256gb-512gb-1tb-review
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...adata-premier-pro-sp920-512gb-ssd-review.htmlhttp://hothardware.com/Reviews/ADATA-Premier-Pro-SP920-SSD-Family-Review/
http://www.storagereview.com/adata_premier_pro_sp920_sata_ssd_review
http://techreport.com/review/26252/adata-premiere-pro-sp920-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...ew-capacity-speed-value-something-unexpected/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/premiere-pro-sp920-review,3788.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6212/adata-premier-pro-sp920-1tb-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 13, 2014)

*Plextor M6S and M6M 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7896/plextor-m6s-m6m-256gb-review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/plextor-m6s-m6m-ssd,3774.html

*Plextor M6S 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m6s-ssd-review-256gb/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6243/plextor-m6s-256gb-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Apr 26, 2014)

*Samsung SSD 840 Pro Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_840_pro_enterprise_ssd_review

*  Toshiba HG6 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.myce.com/review/toshiba-hg6-ssd-review-a19nm-nand-makes-an-entrance-71248/ 

*Micron M500DC Enterprise 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/micron_m500dc_enterprise_ssd_review
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...ew-480gb-great-write-performance-great-price/

*Micron M500DC Enterprise 800GB SSD Review*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/micron-m500dc-ssd,3805.html

*Micron M500DC Enterprise 480GB & 800GB SSD Review*
http://anandtech.com/show/7947/micron-m500-dc-480gb-800gb-review

*OCZ RevoDrive 350 480GB PCIe SSD Review*
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...6124-ocz-revodrive-350-480gb-pci-e-ssd-review.
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_revodrive_350_pcie_ssd_review
http://www.techspot.com/review/808-ocz-revodrive-350-pcie/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6278/ocz-revodrive-350-480gb-pcie-ssd-review/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 8, 2014)

*Corsair Force Series LX 256GB SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6384/corsair-force-series-lx-256gb-ssd-review/index.html
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/corsair-force-lx-ssd-review-256gb-great-budget-friendly-ssd/
http://www.storagereview.com/corsair_force_series_lx_ssd_review_cssdf256gblx

* Samsung SSD 845DC EVO Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_845dc_evo_review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-845dc-evo-ssd-performance,3838.html

*Crucial MX100 SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8066/crucial-mx100-256gb-512gb-review
http://www.storagereview.com/crucial_mx100_ssd_review
http://techreport.com/review/26532/crucial-mx100-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/2006/pg1/crucial-mx100-ssd-512gb-review-overview.html
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Crucial-MX100-Affordable-Solid-State-Drive-Review/
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2014/06/02/crucial-mx100-512gb-review/1

*Intel SSD DC P3700 Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8104/...view-the-pcie-ssd-transition-begins-with-nvme


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 17, 2014)

*Seagate 600 Pro 400GB Enterprise SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6433/seagate-600-pro-400gb-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*Micron M500DC 480GB SSD Review*
http://www.myce.com/review/micron-m500dc-480gb-ssd-review-71818/?PageSpeed=noscript

*Plextor M6e 256GB M.2 PCIe SSDs in RAID*
http://www.legitreviews.com/plextor...aid-hitting-1-4gbs_144936#Xa4D5EiSxHYIgO7q.99

* SanDisk Extreme Pro SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8170/sandisk-extreme-pro-240gb-480gb-960gb-review
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/sandisk-extreme-pro-ssd-review/


----------



## onethreehill (Jun 28, 2014)

*Adata SP610 SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8180/adata-sp610-ssd-256gb-512gb-review

* SanDisk Extreme Pro SSD Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6470/sandisk-extreme-pro-480gb-ssd-review/index.html

* Samsung SSD 845DC EVO Review*
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6469/samsung-845dc-evo-enterprise-ssd-review/index.html

*  Toshiba HG6 512GB SSD Review*
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2014/06/26/toshiba-hg6-ssd-512gb-review/1

*Intel DC P3700 800GB NVMe SSD Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8104/...view-the-pcie-ssd-transition-begins-with-nvme
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SolidState-Drive-DC-P3700-Review/#!1fz2N
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...635-intel-dc-p3700-800gb-nvme-ssd-review.html

*The Intel SSD DC P3700 Review Part 2: NVMe on Client Workloads*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8147/the-intel-ssd-dc-p3700-review-part-2-nvme-on-client-workloads


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 1, 2014)

* Samsung SSD 850 PRO Review*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8216/samsung-ssd-850-pro-128gb-256gb-1tb-review-enter-the-3d-era
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-07/...com/articles_pages/samsung_ssd_850_pro,1.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/samsung-850-pro-1tb-ssd-review_145711
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Samsung-SSD-850-Pro-128GB-and-1TB-Review/#!61yyt 
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-850-pro-ssd-review-showing-3d-v-nand/
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_ssd_850_pro_review
http://techreport.com/review/26701/samsung-850-pro-solid-state-drive-reviewed
http://www.techspot.com/review/838-samsung-850-pro-ssd/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-850-pro-ssd-performance,3861.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/64...sd-review-the-new-performance-king/index.html


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 5, 2014)

* Samsung 845DC PRO Enterprise SSD*
http://www.myce.com/review/samsung-845dc-pro-400gb-sata-enterprise-ssd-72125/ 
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/71649-samsung-845dc-pro-800gb/


----------



## onethreehill (Jul 24, 2014)

* Samsung SM843T SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_sm843t_ssd_review

*Samsung PM853T SSD Review*
http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_pm853t_ssd_review

*Intel Pro 2500 SSD Review*
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-SSD-2500-Pro-240GB-Solid-State-Drive-Review/?page=8#!bksxng
http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-ssd-pro-2500-series-240gb-ssd-review_147396
http://www.storagereview.com/intel_pro_2500_ssd_review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/65...-series-240gb-encrypted-ssd-review/index.html

* TOSHIBA HG6 512GB SSD REVIEW *
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/07/toshiba-hg6-ssd-review-512gb/


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 22, 2015)

Is it normal values for sata 3.0 AHCI SSD


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 11, 2020)

does this thread really need to be stickyd if its not updated at all? its 5 year old useless data now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2020)

I wonder what happened to onethree


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> does this thread really need to be stickyd if its not updated at all? its 5 year old useless data now.


Aye, unstickied


----------

